# How big are your arms?



## CharliePax

*How big are your arms?*​
10 Inches and below 131.06%11-12 Inches 282.29%13-14 Inches 21217.32%15-16 Inches 50140.93%17-18 Inches 36629.90%19-20 Inches 776.29%21 Inches and beyond272.21%


----------



## CharliePax

Just a little pole finding out information on an average arm size for people whom are registered to this forum...

Mine are just peaking 14 Inches not great but i have fantastic definition for someone whom has been going gym for only one year.

Can't wait for the results within the next few days.

Thanks for viewing my thread...

(Please be honest on the size of your arms because if you lie you are only lying to yourself which just shows that you are ashamed of your arm size or that you are just plain dumb)

:thumb:


----------



## SK-XO

Not measured :L

but theres already a thread kicking about for this isn't there?


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> Not measured :L
> 
> but theres already a thread kicking about for this isn't there?


yea ther is. just wanna add tho my guns are huge!


----------



## CharliePax

not sure really just thought i would open my own thread about it really just curious on an average arm size.

thanks for the info though reps...

(rep back if possible)


----------



## pastanchicken

Not measured mine yet, however plan on doing very soon :thumbup1:


----------



## big_jim_87

2878 said:


> not sure really just thought i would open my own thread about it really just curious on an average arm size.
> 
> thanks for the info though reps...
> 
> (rep back if possible)


if you wanna be original do a thread on how big is your cock! i dnt think ther is one of them?


----------



## pariah

big_jim_87 said:


> yea ther is. just wanna add tho my guns are huge!


Pics or STFU


----------



## CharliePax

big_jim_87 said:


> yea ther is. just wanna add tho my guns are huge!


How big are your arms then big_jim and whats your workout for your arms?

Just curious...

:thumbup1:


----------



## jw007

SK-XO said:


> Not measured :L
> 
> but theres already a thread kicking about for this isn't there?


So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???

How you know if youve grown or got better???

You may say "mirror" but you may have a rose tinted view of yourself:lol: :lol:

and tape never lies:lol:


----------



## Greyphantom

Not big enough...


----------



## adlewar

3foot 8 inch.......................long:tongue:


----------



## Greyphantom

big_jim_87 said:


> if you wanna be original do a thread on how big is your cock! i dnt think ther is one of them?


I think there is by memory...


----------



## big_jim_87

lol not gote the tape measure out in a wile lol but 18 1/4" at biggest im dieting atm so they feel like 12" lol


----------



## LittleChris

jw007 said:


> So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???
> 
> How you know if youve grown or got better???
> 
> You may say "mirror" but you may have a rose tinted view of yourself:lol: :lol:
> 
> and tape never lies:lol:


True but how many fat ****s boast about having 22inch arms :lol:


----------



## jw007

LittleChris said:


> True but how many fat ****s boast about having 22inch arms :lol:


a 22" arm is still 22" whether fat or not:lol: :lol:

Fat bird (b1tch) down street has 22" calves:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## big_jim_87

Greyphantom said:


> I think there is by memory...


lol you are probly right lol was ther a poll and if so was ther a 2.5" option if not then no point in me even looking for it lol


----------



## big_jim_87

jw007 said:


> a 22" arm is still 22" whether fat or not:lol: :lol:
> 
> Fat bird (b1tch) down street has 22" calves:cursing: :cursing:


the other day i saw a bird with a back even wider then coleman!


----------



## BillUp

17 inches, first time I've measured them!! A couple more inches would be nice!!


----------



## CharliePax

jw007 said:


> a 22" arm is still 22" whether fat or not:lol: :lol:
> 
> Fat bird (b1tch) down street has 22" calves:cursing: :cursing:


LOLOLOL i know some heffer with a size 50 waist and must be about

38 inch arms LMAOLMAO crazy people out there...


----------



## Nathrakh

Only 17.5 (used to be over 18 but not as fat as I used to be).


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> if you wanna be original do a thread on how big is your cock! i dnt think ther is one of them?


yeah there is already one mate,in the male animal i think,or maybe the adult lounge,either way its on here somewhere lol



LittleChris said:


> True but how many fat ****s boast about having 22inch arms :lol:


that is true mate,when i was 24 years old mine taped over the 20 mark for the first time,also resembled a loaf of bread in shape lmao think marshmallow man:lol:



jw007 said:


> a 22" arm is still 22" whether fat or not:lol: :lol:
> 
> Fat bird (b1tch) down street has 22" calves:cursing: :cursing:


i was walking up my street yesterday morning and one of my large neighbours was walking up the street in her (boalk) pj shorts and vest,her calves looked bigger than fkn RS's!

My next door neighbour to,she must have weighed somewhere over the 20st mark at about 5'5",her jelly cannons HAD to have measured something like 25+ inches,her arms were actually thicker than her Collie dog's torso and it wasnt a small one either lol

obviously you can tell when Joe is feeling bad about his guns when we are in a thread about gunnage and not one pic has he posted yet.....tut tut.......allow me joe,to not only display a bit of gunnage,but in the form of drunkenly hiding behind a bin with my son style cannon shot:lol: :lol:

(excuse dodgy pic quality its a still from vid clip)

you love me for it Joe xx


----------



## Ciaran

Mine are 13 inches.. been trainin for 5 weeks.. 13% BF


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> yea ther is. just wanna add tho my guns are huge!


It's all that milk, right? :laugh:


----------



## StJocKIII

15 but this is ukm so 17.5" guns yeah

Weeman you should just tape your hand in place :lol: don't think ive seen a photo without a cocked right arm yet


----------



## SK-XO

jw007 said:


> So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???
> 
> How you know if youve grown or got better???
> 
> You may say "mirror" but you may have a rose tinted view of yourself:lol: :lol:
> 
> and tape never lies:lol:


:L. Dunno actually, I did measure them a while ago but just haven't again.










A bigger back than Cutler, bigger arms than Arnie. Pecs bigger than coleman.


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> It's all that milk, right? :laugh:


errr milk? oh! yea..... milk lol


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> :L. Dunno actually, I did measure them a while ago but just haven't again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A bigger back than Cutler, bigger arms than Arnie. Pecs bigger than coleman.


oi were did you get that pic of my mrs!


----------



## powerlifter8

Just touching 15", want to get to 16" before I cut a little.


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> oi were did you get that pic of my mrs!


Flex magazine :L


----------



## weeman

StJocKIII said:


> 15 but this is ukm so 17.5" guns yeah
> 
> Weeman you should just tape your hand in place :lol: don't think ive seen a photo without a cocked right arm yet


mate i take my job seriously,being a buff mutherfuker isnt something i treat lightly,the guns must always be ready,anytime,anywhere,anyplace be it a wedding or a fkn funeral,wherever there is a camera my flexed arms will be in the air...... :lol:


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

I measured mine in Feb when at heaviest and they were 19.7 inches pumped. Now probably 18.5 inches cold, 19 pumped, depleted as fcuk though and dieting.


----------



## SK-XO

yeah i grunt when i get my swole on at the gym. so everyone can see how jacked and tanned i am.


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> Flex magazine :L


you lieing cnut! she never poses for flex! that was your bed wasnt it? you cnut ill kill you if you go near her again!


----------



## big_jim_87

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I measured mine in Feb when at heaviest and they were 19.7 inches pumped. Now probably 18.5 inches cold, 19 pumped, depleted as fcuk though and dieting.


it is a how big are your arms thred not your chest! get out of here you cnut!


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> you lieing cnut! she never poses for flex! that was your bed wasnt it? you cnut ill kill you if you go near her again!


She seduced me  .


----------



## CharliePax

big_jim_87 said:


> it is a how big are your arms thred not your chest! get out of here you cnut!


LMAO so funny still


----------



## weeman

SK-XO said:


> She seduced me  .


you liar,she sat on you and you told me she trapped you in a skinfold and started molesting you!!


----------



## weeman

MASSIVEMONSTER said:


> I measured mine in Feb when at heaviest and they were 19.7 inches pumped. Now probably 18.5 inches cold, 19 pumped, depleted as fcuk though and dieting.


and whats with the pumped measurements,that means fck all lol we dont wander about with our arms pumped,stone cold is the only number that matters here baby:laugh:


----------



## SK-XO

weeman said:


> you liar,she sat on you and you told me she trapped you in a skinfold and started molesting you!!


:L i tried bench pressing her, but shes full of dat dere cell tech lean massive gainz. couldnt handle the weight of dat dare pure muscle. Thats when she trapped me


----------



## weeman

btw anyone noticed the massive holes in the poll sizes? lol where are the options for 10-11,12-13,14-15,16-17,18-19,20-21 ? lol


----------



## weeman

SK-XO said:


> :L i tried bench pressing her, but shes full of dat dere cell tech lean massive gainz. couldnt handle the weight of dat dare pure muscle. Thats when she trapped me


mate i would believe you but you are lying thru your teeth,you told me the other day how profound an effect she had on you,you keep texting her,calling her and mailing her.....you are not a well man matey:lol: :lol:


----------



## SK-XO

weeman said:


> mate i would believe you but you are lying thru your teeth,you told me the other day how profound an effect she had on you,you keep texting her,calling her and mailing her.....you are not a well man matey:lol: :lol:


Fat birds need loving to 

your in denial and just jealous because i've been there and you haven't


----------



## big_jim_87

oi SK-XO and weeman! that is my mrs you are talking about!


----------



## weeman

SK-XO said:


> Fat birds need loving to
> 
> your in denial and just jealous because i've been there and you haven't


lmao mate i have been with worse,and still have the battle scars:cool2:


----------



## weeman

big_jim_87 said:


> oi SK-XO and weeman! that is my mrs you are talking about!


calm down mate she was an awesome spit roast,i mean made an awesome pot roast:lol: :lol:


----------



## CharliePax

This thread has turned into something completely different!!!

Nutters...


----------



## rich-k

iv managed to crack the 16 inch  and still growing bring it on


----------



## SK-XO

weeman said:


> calm down mate she was an awesome spit roast,i mean made an awesome pot roast:lol: :lol:


Lmfao, I'd probs do that just for the team eh.

haha.


----------



## IanStu

I like the little compound that you live in weeman...is that a typical Scottish home...sometimes in England we have roofs and often put the bins outside....but each to there own I guess :stuart:


----------



## Guru Josh

lmfao at this thread. Classic!!

18 inch arms atm, have lost half and inch while dieting


----------



## big_jim_87

2878 said:


> This thread has turned into something completely different!!!
> 
> Nutters...


i fcuking know! it was a sh1t thred then it turned in to how many ppl have abused my mrs! bunch of cnuts!


----------



## weeman

IanStu said:


> I like the little compound that you live in weeman...is that a typical Scottish home...sometimes in England we have roofs and often put the bins outside....but each to there own I guess :stuart:


mate thats the purpose built section outside where i keep my sin bins,those aint no rubbish bins,the local needle exchange and the council colaberated together and they pick up my sin bins once a week on recycling day:lol: :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87

right IanStu just gave you up! im on my way to scotland to save the dignaty of my mrs!, weeman your mine!


----------



## Markc

IanStu said:


> I like the little compound that you live in weeman...is that a typical Scottish home...sometimes in England we have roofs and often put the bins outside....but each to there own I guess :stuart:


*Ye can take our roofs but ye will ne'er take our bins**.* :lol: *:lol:*


----------



## CharliePax

This thread is mad just shows you really people love to take things completely off of the subject!

Had a good laugh though so cannot really complain.

LOL


----------



## big_jim_87

2878 said:


> This thread is mad just shows you really people love to take things completely off of the subject!
> 
> Had a good laugh though so cannot really complain.
> 
> LOL


shut up then! lol


----------



## CharliePax

big_jim_87 said:


> shut up then! lol


Jesus no need for the cyber roid rage dam i was only saying...

:whistling:


----------



## big_jim_87

2878 said:


> Jesus no need for the cyber roid rage dam i was only saying...
> 
> :whistling:


well dont or ill kill you!


----------



## Mitch.

14.5". I'm aiming for another inch by end of the year. Better get lifting.


----------



## big_jim_87

mitch6689 said:


> *14.5".* I'm aiming for another inch by end of the year. *Better get lifting*.


 yep!


----------



## CharliePax

My arms will get to 15 inches within the next month or two as long as i keep up my diet plan and the way in which i carry out my routine...


----------



## MaKaVeLi

Nathrakh said:


> Only 17.5 (used to be over 18 but not as fat as I used to be).


See I think loads of people on here bull**** about their measurements! You say you have a 17.5" gun yet they look about twice as big as most people who boast about have 18 inchers:lol:

On cycle mine reached 19" have no clue now, haven't trained or eaten properly for months so probably around 17.5-18"


----------



## MaKaVeLi

weeman said:


> mate i take my job seriously,being a buff mutherfuker isnt something i treat lightly,the guns must always be ready,anytime,anywhere,anyplace be it a wedding or a fkn funeral,wherever there is a camera my flexed arms will be in the air...... :lol:


Brian how big are the guns? Look ****ing huge in those recent pics and that Ronald Mcdonald one:lol:


----------



## TOBE

close to 16"


----------



## Lou

16 inches - when I am not cutting - don't know at the moment I haven't measured lately.......not bad for a girl.


----------



## IanStu

MaKaVeLi said:


> See I think loads of people on here bull**** about their measurements! You say you have a 17.5" gun yet they look about twice as big as most people who boast about have 18 inchers:lol:
> 
> On cycle mine reached 19" have no clue now, haven't trained or eaten properly for months so probably around 17.5-18"


Yup totaly agree...and same goes for some of the superhuman weights that seem to get lifted..(not talking about anyone I'm friends with on here, before you all jump down my throat)


----------



## weeman

MaKaVeLi said:


> Brian how big are the guns? Look ****ing huge in those recent pics and that Ronald Mcdonald one:lol:


 cheers mate:thumbup1: they are sitting just over 19" cold (a ballhair off 1/4) and i'm still fairly leanish so thats maybe why they look a wee bit bigger,badly want a set of twenties cold in the same nik i'm in,ordered up a few bits n bobs to hopefully get me there before the end of the year:thumb:


----------



## MaKaVeLi

weeman said:


> cheers mate:thumbup1: they are sitting just over 19" cold (a ballhair off 1/4) and i'm still fairly leanish so thats maybe why they look a wee bit bigger,badly want a set of twenties cold in the same nik i'm in,ordered up a few bits n bobs to hopefully get me there before the end of the year:thumb:


What the ****!? They look like they dwarfed mine at 19":thumbup1:


----------



## M_at

This poll makes me feel absolutely slightly below average!


----------



## LittleChris

MaKaVeLi said:


> What the ****!? They look like they dwarfed mine at 19":thumbup1:


Weren't Arnie's only 19" or so as well.


----------



## ScottCP

Ive got 19inchers but im a fat sh1t so doesnt really count lol.


----------



## weeman

MaKaVeLi said:


> What the ****!? They look like they dwarfed mine at 19":thumbup1:


just lucky with the shape of them i guess mate,they prob wouldnt look so big to you if we were stood beside each other in the flesh


----------



## SK-XO

Haha big jim, you take the cnut out of everybody haha.


----------



## chh

maybe a stupid quaetion but how is the best way to measure them,because my biceps i measure up over the bicep and round the back of the arm towards the tricep in a straight line,but this is what makes me think im measuring them wrong or something because im quite sure they are getting bigger by t-shirts getting tighter and in the mirror but according to the tape measure they havent grown for some months now stuck around 15.25 inches?

The rest of my body is growing nicely,

Any ideas?


----------



## IanStu

chh said:


> maybe a stupid quaetion but how is the best way to measure them,because my biceps i measure up over the bicep and round the back of the arm towards the tricep in a straight line,but this is what makes me think im measuring them wrong or something because im quite sure they are getting bigger by t-shirts getting tighter and in the mirror but according to the tape measure they havent grown for some months now stuck around 15.25 inches?
> 
> The rest of my body is growing nicely,
> 
> Any ideas?


yes i have a theory on biceps looking and feeling bigger but the measurements not changing.....the width of the bicep can increase filling out that sort of valley between bi and tri..its hard to explain...a sort of dip...this makes the upper arm look bigger and yet the tape when pulled over it doesnt register this as it already passes straight over the dip as though its not there....does anyone understand what i mean?

I may be talking bollocks here...but thats what I tell myself when my measurements dont change but I think my arms look bigger :confused1:


----------



## powerlifter8

I know what you mean mate, problem is, I don't know enough about human anatomy to say if there is any muscle tissue there...or if the bicep/tricep grows in a manner that would fill that gap...


----------



## big_jim_87

SK-XO said:


> Haha big jim, you take the cnut out of everybody haha.


lol yea buddy! i do help ppl from time to time? i helped you on what i think was your 1st post?


----------



## big_jim_87

LittleChris said:


> Weren't Arnie's only 19" or so as well.


 more like 21?


----------



## pob80

just under 20 and a half measured day after junk meal and at just under 11 weeks out from a show :whistling:


----------



## SK-XO

big_jim_87 said:


> lol yea buddy! i do help ppl from time to time? i helped you on what i think was your 1st post?


True you have a heart of gold really :laugh:.

And yeah arnies were about 21, but that was fully cut no fat. Monster.


----------



## Britbb

21.5 inches, measured 6 weeks out from my qualifier, currently at 250 lbs. Another stone to come off roughly

All the stuff about arnold's arms only being 19 inches pmsl. Arnold's arms were way above 19 inches. They were fuking massive, no illusion.

People say its cos the bicep peaks so high that gives the illusion but do people not realise that a HUGE PEAKED BICEP GIVES MUCH HIGHER MEASUREMENT ON A TAPE!

My arms dont look as good as arnolds arms did and mine are 21.5 inches 6 weeks out.

Arnold's arms were insane, his bicep peaks are what totally kick ass. Pure genetic peaks! Add to that fact he was 6ft 2 means that his arms which looked awesome on his frame had to fill out and look huge on a 6ft 2 frame! Then people are saying that they were below 20 inches lol, that just doesnt figure at all, anyone can see that below 20 inches on arnolds 6ft 2 frame would look nothing like arnolds arms actually looked!

Just to show you what a decent condition 20.5 inch arm looks like (this pic is 2.5 years old now).

Here, back at start of 2007 with 20.5 inch arms in good condition (but not show condition):


----------



## MaKaVeLi

I thought Arnies arms we're 22"


----------



## ZAXXXXX

I seem to remember them being 22" when he first joined up with joe wielder at the age of 21, that was the big thing his age and how big his arms were.


----------



## CharliePax

ZAXXXXX said:


> I seem to remember them being 22" when he first joined up with joe wielder at the age of 21, that was the big thing his age and who big his arms were.


22" arms is amazing he really was the one...


----------



## CharliePax

Britbb said:


> 21.5 inches, measured 6 weeks out from my qualifier, currently at 250 lbs. Another stone to come off roughly
> 
> All the stuff about arnold's arms only being 19 inches pmsl. Arnold's arms were way above 19 inches. They were fuking massive, no illusion.
> 
> People say its cos the bicep peaks so high that gives the illusion but do people not realise that a HUGE PEAKED BICEP GIVES MUCH HIGHER MEASUREMENT ON A TAPE!
> 
> My arms dont look as good as arnolds arms did and mine are 21.5 inches 6 weeks out.
> 
> Arnold's arms were insane, his bicep peaks are what totally kick ass. Pure genetic peaks! Add to that fact he was 6ft 2 means that his arms which looked awesome on his frame had to fill out and look huge on a 6ft 2 frame! Then people are saying that they were below 20 inches lol, that just doesnt figure at all, anyone can see that below 20 inches on arnolds 6ft 2 frame would look nothing like arnolds arms actually looked!
> 
> Just to show you what a decent condition 20.5 inch arm looks like (this pic is 2.5 years old now).
> 
> Here, back at start of 2007 with 20.5 inch arms in good condition (but not show condition):


You are huge! what type of supplements do you take and what is your routine if you don't mind me asking...?


----------



## Incredible Bulk

18" on show day... was at 19.25" on a bulk but more fatcep than tricep lol


----------



## LittleChris

I read a few times they were 19.5inches cold when Arthur Jones measured them,


----------



## weeman

a question i'm interested in,to the guys that compete,how much in terms of measurement do you tend to lose from start of prep to show day? I dont lose a great deal,around about 1/2 inch,the pic of me in my avatar my arms were a touch over 18 1/2,i was really flat as fuk that day tho also,but generally this year on showday they sat at 18 3/4 compared with 19 1/4 offseason.


----------



## chh

thats exactly what i mean,

bicep seems fuller when tensed and looking along it rather than side on.

Anyone else ?


----------



## chh

chh said:


> maybe a stupid quaetion but how is the best way to measure them,because my biceps i measure up over the bicep and round the back of the arm towards the tricep in a straight line,but this is what makes me think im measuring them wrong or something because im quite sure they are getting bigger by t-shirts getting tighter and in the mirror but according to the tape measure they havent grown for some months now stuck around 15.25 inches?
> 
> The rest of my body is growing nicely,
> 
> Any ideas?


excatly right.

anyone else the same


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER

LittleChris said:


> I read a few times they were 19.5inches cold when Arthur Jones measured them,


x2


----------



## pob80

weeman said:


> a question i'm interested in,to the guys that compete,how much in terms of measurement do you tend to lose from start of prep to show day? I dont lose a great deal,around about 1/2 inch,the pic of me in my avatar my arms were a touch over 18 1/2,i was really flat as fuk that day tho also,but generally this year on showday they sat at 18 3/4 compared with 19 1/4 offseason.


 I have only done 2 shows but on both times my arms were a shadow of what they were when I was bulked mind you last final 4 weeks I prob was guilty of losing muscle due to the fact in my head I wasnt in shape this time ive been siting my arms and they have been keeping there fullness and when measured the other day the biggest they have ever been


----------



## weeman

pob80 said:


> I have only done 2 shows but on both times my arms were a shadow of what they were when I was bulked mind you last final 4 weeks I prob was guilty of losing muscle due to the fact in my head I wasnt in shape this time ive been siting my arms and they have been keeping there fullness and when measured the other day the biggest they have ever been


i do the same as well mate,in the offseason these days i only jab once or twice a week (in tri's and delts) so they dont get sited as often but going into shows when jabbing mostly every day in the end and again basically put them all into my delts and arms,keeps muscle bellies nice and full from site swelling/irritation and keeps my mind from telling me my arms are bits of spaghetti lol

Do you bulk up a lot in the offseason mate? how much do you tend to drop in lbs when prepping?

That head fuk of not feeling in shape when you actually are is a nightmare to battle isnt it,total killer,thats the toughest hurdle to get over as the show draws near!!


----------



## Tiger81

18" with a pump

pic


----------



## weeman

what a sly piece of pic whoring lolol


----------



## Heineken

14.5 of pure girth :lol:


----------



## Tiger81

weeman said:


> what a sly piece of pic whoring lolol


You know me mate...:laugh:


----------



## Dsahna

18.5 :crying:


----------



## Guest

weeman said:


> a question i'm interested in,to the guys that compete,how much in terms of measurement do you tend to lose from start of prep to show day? I dont lose a great deal,around about 1/2 inch,the pic of me in my avatar my arms were a touch over 18 1/2,i was really flat as fuk that day tho also,but generally this year on showday they sat at 18 3/4 compared with 19 1/4 offseason.


 In the off season i have had just about the 20 inch mark, on stage they were 18.5 inches. Its not that i lose size i just hold a lot of fat on my arms so they looked bigger dieted down.


----------



## synthasize

mine come up at 14.5 peaked but that doesnt fit into either 13-14 or 15-16 so i was modest and said 13-14 lol


----------



## 1bpk

Mine are a tiny 14

I want 16 inch arms, that would be good


----------



## weeman

Con said:


> In the off season i have had just about the 20 inch mark, on stage they were 18.5 inches. Its not that i lose size i just hold a lot of fat on my arms so they looked bigger dieted down.


lmao i just saw this post,you dont lose size of your arms but they do go from 20'' down to 18.5'' :confused1: :confused1:

erm no matter what way you cut it,thats losing size superman. :lol: :lol:


----------



## Goose

Fcuk knows.. had mine just shy of 20 inch in off season.. but now they feel like a measley 12 lol.. !


----------



## myles

1bpk said:


> Mine are a tiny 14
> 
> I want 16 inch arms, that would be good


Snap, 14" spud guns.


----------



## Barker

mine are like 12.5 so i clicked the 13 mark


----------



## WRT

Barker said:


> mine are like 12.5 so i clicked the 13 mark


Lololol I remember having 13" guns and thinking they were big:lol:


----------



## Barker

Lol i dont think mine are big though


----------



## Harry Sacks

last time i checked they were just about 18''


----------



## weeman

Goose said:


> Fcuk knows.. had mine just shy of 20 inch in off season.. but now they feel like a measley 12 lol.. !


well they are looking big in your avy mate and thats all that counts:thumbup1:


----------



## Jux

~ 15 and a half few weeks ago.... promised my fiancee i'd stop measuring until christmas as it was doing her head in lol!

Aiming for 18 naturally, pray for me.


----------



## bigbear21

Hi im new on here

21.5 right 21.75 left cold pumped 22.5


----------



## Irish Beast

Wouldn't have a scooby do.

17-18 maybe?


----------



## Jux

bigbear21 said:


> Hi im new on here
> 
> 21.5 right 21.75 left cold pumped 22.5


Mate, you'll need pics, can't be just throwing round cannon measurements like that and have no proof lol.

aki... i mean Lloyd.


----------



## bigbear21

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Mate, you'll need pics, can't be just throwing round cannon measurements like that and have no proof lol.
> 
> aki... i mean Lloyd.


no probs see pic

im 20stone on these and my arms are 20.5 im now 22stone no lead for camera at moment so no pics but i will get one this week and put some new pics up


----------



## ollie_ollie

16 pumped 15.5 dry.


----------



## Jux

bigbear21 said:


> no probs see pic
> 
> im 20stone on these and my arms are 20.5 im now 22stone no lead for camera at moment so no pics but i will get one this week and put some new pics up


Sweet gunnage mate:thumbup1:.

Get the BF down a bit more and you'll be sporting some decent peaks there!


----------



## 1bpk

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> ~ 15 and a half few weeks ago.... promised my fiancee i'd stop measuring until christmas as it was doing her head in lol!
> 
> Aiming for 18 naturally, pray for me.


18 naturally is completely possible

well done if you get there :beer:


----------



## bigbear21

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Sweet gunnage mate:thumbup1:.
> 
> Get the BF down a bit more and you'll be sporting some decent peaks there!


thanks im dieting at the moment and theres alot more to come ive been out of the gym 8 years been back 2 and i haven't touched the old juice in 10 planning on possibly having a play in the new year once ive got the bf down


----------



## Jux

1bpk said:


> 18 naturally is completely possible
> 
> well done if you get there :beer:


Pretty sure Mak had 18+ as a natty. Obviously without genetics then you're fooked but i'll see how i go.


----------



## Milky

Mine are around the 18" mark but if anyone mentions them they feel like string !


----------



## weeman

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Pretty sure Mak had 18+ as a natty. Obviously without genetics then you're fooked but i'll see how i go.


yes,but has anyone seen mak in real life to know this is true,in fact,does he even exist other than in 'shopped avy's? :lol: :lol: :lol:

sorry mak if you read this,that one was begging for it:laugh:


----------



## Jux

Has anyone actually seen mak in real life?

And why is he banned?


----------



## BigDom86

arm measurements dont mean much really. mine are just about 18.5" cold and 19" if working arms directly. however i know people with 17" arms which look much better than my fatceps


----------



## Robw

17.5 at the mo 18 with a pump and i am a natty :thumbup1: well i say that i have just done my first lot of PH/DS so i still call myself natty until i start my TBOL cycle in jan. :tongue:


----------



## BigDom86

btw the poll is all wrong. what if you got between 16-17 or 18-19?


----------



## WillOdling

im a 17 with a pump, and iv only been back in training a few months.Im 6 foot 5 and very lean, im happy with my arms, want my damn chest to grow now. Dbol to the rescue!


----------



## jamie seagia

mine are 14" but now i have started a cycle i hope they grow btw i was natty untill a week ago


----------



## iMORE_TEST

mine are quiet good for stats 17 years old 5 ft 4 tall 15 and half inch arms aiming for 16 " guns


----------



## Guest

Somewhere between 17-18, closer to 18 when pumped.


----------



## pecman

mine are MASSIVE!! :001_tt2:


----------



## M_at

This thread depresses me. But only because I have rather small arms.


----------



## vlb

17.5, which is nuts as im half way through cycle and they aint shifted lol


----------



## Khaos1436114653

i wont be happy til i get back my 21" guns:crying:


----------



## mck

weeman said:


> yes,but has anyone seen mak in real life to know this is true,in fact,does he even exist other than in 'shopped avy's? :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> sorry mak if you read this,that one was begging for it:laugh:


 had 18"1/4 naturally curently 19 but aint training them very often now wreckon could get them bigger pritty easy. but im tryin to get other parts to catch up before i pound them again. :thumb:


----------



## pastanchicken

17" cold


----------



## westsider

18inch and I need to get them into 19-20 range as only then can you say that you have proper gunnage. Hmmm temptation for a cycle!


----------



## Rossco700

only 14" at the mo... but hoping to change that


----------



## SK-XO

17.8? inch cold? and pumped fk knows 18 or so? I want 20/21 inch guns though.


----------



## SudipS

Mine are 17 and a bit cold, but they have good shape.


----------



## evad

jw007 said:


> a 22" arm is still 22" whether fat or not:lol: :lol:
> 
> Fat bird (b1tch) down street has 22" calves:cursing: :cursing:


we saw a cracking set of calves on a quadzilla the other day, they were bigger then my head

credit where credits due i doint think she took it in quite the way it was intended off us two :lol:


----------



## BigDom86

why do fat people have such good legs? even the split in the calf muscle. there was a large guy in the gym the other day at uni and his legs were massive


----------



## evad

BigDom86 said:


> why do fat people have such good legs? even the split in the calf muscle. there was a large guy in the gym the other day at uni and his legs were massive


so they can walk upstairs and hills

as a rough theory a 10 stone persons calves will be smaller then a 20 stone persons as the load is smaller that it is pushing, most of the most impressive calves are on people who have not always been as big as they currently are


----------



## Team1

i have 16 inch arms

My gran has 16 inch arms though so size doesnt tell all


----------



## ostrain

17" cold.


----------



## BigAndyJ

Wow - I'm in the average range!

Still crap tho. But I think last time I did one of this I had to click the first option...


----------



## DanJ

17" Cold. I have real trouble with my arms :cursing: .


----------



## Graham Mc

14.5 cold


----------



## biggerlandy

pre w.nk 20" after a wa.k 20.5" ish :laugh: :lol: oh er missis


----------



## WillOdling

16.5 cold


----------



## Guest

DanJ said:


> 17" Cold. I have real trouble with my arms :cursing: .


If that's you in the avvy i would say you're arms are in proportion to the rest of you. Looking good mate:thumbup1:

I always find it funny how people think their arms are lagging because they aren't massive but the rest of their body fits perfectly with their arms.


----------



## DanJ

Con said:


> If that's you in the avvy i would say you're arms are in proportion to the rest of you. Looking good mate:thumbup1:
> 
> I always find it funny how people think their arms are lagging because they aren't massive but the rest of their body fits perfectly with their arms.


Con, that's a massive lift in my motivation coming from you. Thankyou :thumbup1:


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

Mine are a HUMOUNGOUS 7 ".

Think i best get hitting those arm weights and rope pullies 2night...


----------



## Smitch

Mercy-Leigh said:


> Mine are a HUMOUNGOUS 7 ".
> 
> Think i best get hitting those arm weights and rope pullies 2night...


We should have a smallest guns thread. :laugh:


----------



## Jux

Smitch said:


> We should have a smallest guns thread. :laugh:


Aw mate that's not very nice.

You wouldn't say it to a guy trying to build big arms.

Hopefully it was taken in jest.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

16inches and growing.

Arnie had (at his peak of training) 22.5 in arms, think he was 27 or 28, 6ft 2inch and 17.5 stones.


----------



## dasheleboopi

do you guys measure your arms tensed or relaxed?


----------



## Mercy-Leigh

LloydOfGrimsby said:


> Aw mate that's not very nice.
> 
> You wouldn't say it to a guy trying to build big arms.
> 
> Hopefully it was taken in jest.


:laugh: :lol: haha no offense taken. i was just joining in for the fun of it.

Dont necessarily want to grow them but wouldnt mind them an inch or two bigger.


----------



## LittleChris

LunaticSamurai said:


> 16inches and growing.
> 
> Arnie had (at his peak of training) 22.5 in arms, think he was 27 or 28, 6ft 2inch and 17.5 stones.


Any evidence of this?

I was under the impression it was 19. something inches myself.

Shows shape is everything, had a great peak


----------



## Guest

LunaticSamurai said:


> 16inches and growing.
> 
> Arnie had (at his peak of training) 22.5 in arms, think he was 27 or 28, 6ft 2inch and 17.5 stones.


No chance.

A legit ripped 20 inch arm is huge beyond belief as long as it has good shape. 22.5 inches besides the synthol freaks only a few guys have hit that size Ronnie Coleman is one.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

http://www.bodybuilders.com/arnold.htm

They didn't call him the Austrian Oak, for nothing...

20 inch calves at his peak, 57inch chest 34inch waist 28.5 inch thigh, 240lbs competition and 260lbs off season

He was also in the guinness worlds records as having the most perfectly formed body in the history of the world.


----------



## LittleChris

I was under the impression they dropped in weight offseason as well...


----------



## LunaticSamurai

They could have done, i have seen a video of arnie doing aerobics with a group of women and he looks tiny, but there are a few bodybuilders that can drop size and pack it on again, genetic freaks..


----------



## Nutz01

16" but got some bf to come of that...


----------



## LeeA

15" & quite frankly not big enough dammit!!!


----------



## Bulk1

LittleChris said:


> True but how many fat ****s boast about having 22inch arms :lol:


 :thumb:


----------



## egyption t

18.5 for me


----------



## big silver back

I think i'm one of those fat b...... coz mine are just about 22ins


----------



## TaintedSoul

ok so who are the chaps with the 21"+ cannons for arms??


----------



## BlitzAcez

Con said:


> No chance.
> 
> A legit ripped 20 inch arm is huge beyond belief as long as it has good shape. 22.5 inches besides the synthol freaks only a few guys have hit that size Ronnie Coleman is one.


----------



## DB

about 18-19" for me..

legit 20's are huge I agree with con


----------



## rayvonn

LeeA said:


> 15" & quite frankly not big enough dammit!!!


you look spot on in your avi mate just goes to show the tape isnt everything


----------



## carbsnwhey

Left one is always bigger then my right :whistling:

fap fap fap :ban:


----------



## LeeA

rayvonn said:


> you look spot on in your avi mate just goes to show the tape isnt everything


Thanks mate - I think its a mental thing too isnt it cos people always go on about body measurements - you always want to be just that little bit bigger.



carbsnwhey said:


> Left one is always bigger then my right :whistling:
> 
> fap fap fap :ban:


Yeh....my rights bigger than my left! lol


----------



## dazsmith69

im around the 17-18" mark

does anyone have trouble getting into tops that hug them nicely but the arms are far too small? i tried a shirt on the other day and got my arms stuck in it in the changing rooms. took me ages to try and get it off without ripping it. nearly had to call the mrs in to help me


----------



## pira

need to measure mine, been a while, but 16" at the last time about a year ago..probably around the same mark


----------



## LeeA

dazsmith69 said:


> im around the 17-18" mark
> 
> does anyone have trouble getting into tops that hug them nicely but the arms are far too small? i tried a shirt on the other day and got my arms stuck in it in the changing rooms. took me ages to try and get it off without ripping it. nearly had to call the mrs in to help me


Unfortunately I dont have that problem yet! :whistling:


----------



## bigbear21

big silver back said:


> I think i'm one of those fat b...... coz mine are just about 22ins


me to measured mine after training them tonight just to see hit 22.75 cold there 21.75 thought i would have got more of a difference i couldn't get my hand anywhere near my shoulder they were that pumped


----------



## pea head

The pic in my avvy they are 18"....none of this fat and water bullsh1t 

Nobody cares only people like weeman and joe imo.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Designer top are the biggest problem, they always seem to make them fitted, which means that having 16 inch arms is a problem..

I tried on some Firetrap shirts a few weeks back and got my arms stuck in the sleeves, and they said they were large, lol..

But then sometimes you can get cheap tops from primark and the arms are massive..


----------



## rodrigo

not big enough FFS DAMN:cursing:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Another inch by may 2010, is it possible?


----------



## H22civic

Mine were 16.5 inches cold in august when i last measured them. Pretty crap as my arms are behind everything else and just dont seem to grow as easily. :cursing:

I set myself a challenge in august to have them up to at least 17.5 by august 2010, which i think is pretty realistic so the war is on! :thumb:


----------



## SALKev

Too small.


----------



## Guest

Don't want to be too picky but the categories in the poll don't make mathematical sense as they are not continuous. They should read "up to 10 inches, 10-11 inches, 11-12 inches, 12-13 inches" etc, if in doubt ascend.

14.5 inches here, but it is proportion, not numbers that counts.


----------



## Uriel

Davesky said:


> 14.5 inches here, but it is proportion, *not numbers that counts*.


Oh, It counts baby:laugh: :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Mine are about 12.5.. Pumped baby.


----------



## WRT

Davesky said:


> 14.5 inches here, but it is proportion, not numbers that counts.


Fvck proportion! Would rather have 20" guns with other parts lacking behind:lol:


----------



## Guest

Uriel said:


> Oh, It counts baby:laugh: :thumbup1:


Ha ha. Quite a subtle joke.:laugh:


----------



## Guest

WRT said:


> Fvck proportion! Would rather have 20" guns with other parts lacking behind:lol:


Not a good idea to have "parts lacking behind"


----------



## Uriel

WRT said:


> Fvck proportion! Would rather have 20" guns with other parts lacking behind:lol:


I was going to say I'd give my bollox for 20 inch anti tank launchers but I realized I literally am:lol: :lol:


----------



## ElfinTan

15" Not bad for a burd!....ok that was after training:whistling:


----------



## Dagman72

Davesky said:


> Not a good idea to have "parts lacking behind"


Is it not the arms that are usually out of proportion to the rest of the body (ie bigger).


----------



## Irish Beast

Last time I measured was about 4 years ago and they were 16.5. They must be 50 by now


----------



## GrannySmiff

May I ask how you measure?

Somebody told me its the biggest No: you can get by flexing your bicep, or as I imagine you do it with your arms un-pumped or tensed?.

If I do mine how I think I.E. relaxed they are just over 14, and tensed they are 15 1/2 so which is right?.


----------



## weeman

flexed! if someone asked you how big your cock was you wouldnt measure it soft would you?


----------



## SALKev

weeman said:


> flexed! if someone asked you how big your cock was you wouldnt measure it soft would you?


I would, they wouldn't believe me otherwise :thumb:


----------



## GrannySmiff

weeman said:


> flexed! if someone asked you how big your cock was you wouldnt measure it soft would you?


Cheers Weeman, makes sense saying it like that lol.


----------



## Linny

14.5'' :lol: :lol:


----------



## DanJ

Linny said:


> 14.5'' :lol: :lol:


Thats impressive!!!


----------



## Linny

DanJ said:


> Thats impressive!!!


it's tiny :laugh::laugh: but thank you :lol:


----------



## weeman

holy sh1t Lin,just looked at your update pics,holy transformation batman,look at you with the uber buff bod,nice one hen,well done you:thumbup1:


----------



## DanJ

Linny said:


> it's tiny :laugh::laugh: but thank you :lol:


14.5 is impressive female gunnage Linny, don't knock it :thumb: .


----------



## Linny

Bri you ferkin crack me up buff :lol: :lol: :thumb:


----------



## Lou

Lou said:


> 16 inches - when I am not cutting - don't know at the moment I haven't measured lately.......not bad for a girl.


Now a fairly lean 15" one month after the British Finals still not bad. Got 18 months before I even think about competing again so who knows 17 inches next time?


----------



## DanJ

Lou said:


> Now a fairly lean 15" one month after the British Finals still not bad. Got 18 months before I even think about competing again so who knows 17 inches next time?


17 inches!!!! Crikey :rockon:


----------



## MillionG

Linny said:


> 14.5'' :lol: :lol:


Got half an inch on me&#8230; sh1t, I need to get working.


----------



## rambo18

matey at my gym has got 26 inch arms lol Massive


----------



## WRT

rambo18 said:


> matey at my gym has got 26 inch arms lol Massive


I'm sure he has mate:thumbup1:


----------



## rambo18

he been on roids for 11 years mate he is massive benchs 220kg he weighs 23 stone, y u not belive then


----------



## jonnybinthemix

I got 16.5" at the mo, but trying to get to 17"


----------



## WRT

rambo18 said:


> he been on roids for 11 years mate he is massive benchs 220kg he weighs 23 stone, y u not belive then


Are you saying his arms are almost this size? :lol: Come on mate I don't even know of any pro's with 26" arms. Unless he's a fat cvnt I seriously doubt it.


----------



## jonnybinthemix

Is that the guy whos arms exploded?! lol :lol:


----------



## weeman

i dont understand why people are posting or voting on pumped measurements GG,whatever your arms measure cold is the only relevant measurement 

lol i laugh at those giving pumped measurements,you dont wander around with your arms pumped,fuk if that was the case then mine are well over the 20'' mark,which they are not.


----------



## T_Woody

Mine was 14 and a half inches cold about a month ago


----------



## rambo18

well my legs are 26inch and his arms are the same i think my mate saw him measure them, they aint as big as that guy in the pic , na he aint fat


----------



## big silver back

weeman said:


> i dont understand why people are posting or voting on pumped measurements GG,whatever your arms measure cold is the only relevant measurement
> 
> lol i laugh at those giving pumped measurements,you dont wander around with your arms pumped,fuk if that was the case then mine are well over the 20'' mark,which they are not.


 Ive seen your guns mate, are you sure they are not over 20"? :confused1:


----------



## big silver back

rambo18 said:


> well my legs are 26inch and his arms are the same an we measure them togeather, they aint as big as that pic but not to far off it, na he aint fat


If they are that they must look unreal!!! I seen Victor Richards in a seminar a few years ago and his were 24" i think and they looked insane!!!!


----------



## Team1

I think that it should be the law that when you post your arm measurements, you also have to post your waist measurements as its all relative

Bit like a set of DD tits being big, yes...but pretty small really if the bird is bursting out a size 18 

Tits to belly ratio is important people! See what i mean


----------



## pipebomb

Agreed ^^ Mines a 30 waist 13% bf 12st 4 lbs 5ft 6 tall 16.8 inch arms chemically assisted :tongue: hoping for 18s by the end of summer.


----------



## Guest

rambo18 said:


> well my legs are 26inch and his arms are the same an we measure them togeather, they aint as big as that pic but not to far off it, na he aint fat


Yeah sure :whistling:


----------



## WRT

rambo18 said:


> well my legs are 26inch and his arms are the same an we measure them togeather, they aint as big as that pic but not to far off it, na he aint fat


Can you get a picture? Guessing it will look something like this.


----------



## weeman

big silver back said:


> Ive seen your guns mate, are you sure they are not over 20"? :confused1:


lol now i am flattered,i wish mate i wish!



Team1 said:


> I think that it should be the law that when you post your arm measurements, you also have to post your waist measurements as its all relative
> 
> Bit like a set of DD tits being big, yes...but pretty small really if the bird is bursting out a size 18
> 
> Tits to belly ratio is important people! See what i mean


33'' waist 19.5'' arms


----------



## rs007

weeman said:


> lol now i am flattered,i wish mate i wish!


When he seen them it was prob at a show I am guessing, in which case you would have had so much prop jammed in them they prob were over 20"   



weeman said:


> 33'' waist 19.5'' arms


 :lol:

My arms are nearly the size of yours, but my waist is 10" bigger AND I am taller, how sh1t do I feel now :lol:


----------



## aqs

mine 12" ... but just imagine physically challenged 41kg height 5'1or 2" turned up into 50+kg and 12" arms just in 7month regular training ??? thanx to uk-muscle ... im growing though and will look a hell good when i'll have 14" arms and ye I will...


----------



## Glycomann

This is an incredibly busy post. I'm 48. Arms were 18 cold in my 20s and 30s. Now 17.5 cold. Working on getting that next inch.


----------



## rambo18

there is a picture of his arm, if i am wrong am sorry


----------



## rambo18

WRT said:


> Can you get a picture? Guessing it will look something like this.


haha picture is funny as, as ya can see he is not flexing in the pic i ask him if i can get one of him flexing em


----------



## big silver back

they aint a bad set of guns i'll give you that :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

rs007 said:


> When he seen them it was prob at a show I am guessing, in which case you would have had so much prop jammed in them they prob were over 20"
> 
> Yeah thats right mate i seen them at the Universe and they looked pretty fooking big to me!! :thumbup1:


----------



## weeman

rs007 said:


> When he seen them it was prob at a show I am guessing, in which case you would have had so much prop jammed in them they prob were over 20"


 :whistling: :whistling: :lol: :lol:


----------



## WRT

rambo18 said:


> there is a picture of his arm, if i am wrong am sorry


Huge arm! Still don't believe they're 26"


----------



## skellan

16" and rising


----------



## rambo18

well not much more than i can do WRT, least i tried hey lol


----------



## donggle

Mine were 17 and bit around 6 months ago. Now they barely scrape 16...

:-(


----------



## NickR24

Currently 16" cold, RUBBISH


----------



## WRT

rs007 said:


> My arms are nearly the size of yours, but my waist is 10" bigger AND I am taller, how sh1t do I feel now :lol:


Fvck off you don't have a 43" waist!


----------



## weeman

WRT said:


> Fvck off you don't have a 43" waist!


He did when you saw his pics mate,but the thing is he has way over a 50'' chest and a shoulder width thats just not fair lol

btw arm update,mine are currently under 19'' :crying:

god damn xmas and its money sucking up powers.

I'll report back mid January,things will be a tad different


----------



## Team1

Wee xmas present for me today. easured in first thing stone cold at a bawhair under 17".

Im catching you weeman. Your mine Bitch!


----------



## rs007

Team1 said:


> Wee xmas present for me today. easured in first thing stone cold at a bawhair under 17".
> 
> Im catching you weeman. Your mine Bitch!


Good stuff mate - keep up the good work, over 18 for this time next year :thumb:


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Wee xmas present for me today. easured in first thing stone cold at a bawhair under 17".
> 
> Im catching you weeman. Your mine Bitch!


you can continue telling yourself that but you know its never gnr happen unless i give up bodybuilding:lol: :lol: :wink: only jokin mate,good stuff,thats some big gains you've had these last months


----------



## big silver back

Ive had 2 weeks off because of xmas and to give the old joints a rest so my arms feel about 12in at the mo!!! :cursing:


----------



## MT29

big silver back said:


> Ive had 2 weeks off because of xmas and to give the old joints a rest so my arms feel about 12in at the mo!!! :cursing:


Don't look it mate :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> Ive had 2 weeks off because of xmas and to give the old joints a rest so my arms feel about 12in at the mo!!! :cursing:


me too, but its probs closer to the truth for me :lol:


----------



## big silver back

MT29 said:


> Don't look it mate :thumbup1:


 Thanks mate :thumb:


----------



## big silver back

Dan said:


> me too, but its probs closer to the truth for me :lol:


Just get back to slammin 'em in the new year i reckon mate :thumb:


----------



## Guest

big silver back said:


> Just get back to slammin 'em in the new year i reckon mate :thumb:


thank god for muscle memory eh :thumbup1:


----------



## Team1

weeman said:


> you can continue telling yourself that but you know its never gnr happen unless i give up bodybuilding:lol: :lol: :wink: only jokin mate,good stuff,thats some big gains you've had these last months


Nah mate. You just keep telling yourself Weeman has more to come. Your fuked mate. Finito, past your best, desperately trying to cling on to what you have and now sliding down the slippery slope to averagedom

You just keep worrying about the Demi Ginge threat while i pretend to be your friend .....then *BOOM*.....while your depleted and slipped back to about 18 inch one day after a filthy weekend, i pop a bicep shot in your face and take you out cold

Sorry mate. Thats how I roll


----------



## dash

Hello

19" cold (measured mid-day prior to training), the biggest they have been is just under 20".

I started with 14.5" arms and they sort of grew inch by inch over the years.


----------



## MillionG

big silver back said:


> Ive had 2 weeks off because of xmas and to give the old joints a rest so my arms feel about 12in at the mo!!! :cursing:


Same here. Hate it.


----------



## weeman

Team1 said:


> Nah mate. You just keep telling yourself Weeman has more to come. Your fuked mate. Finito, past your best, desperately trying to cling on to what you have and now sliding down the slippery slope to averagedom
> 
> You just keep worrying about the Demi Ginge threat while i pretend to be your friend .....then *BOOM*.....while your depleted and slipped back to about 18 inch one day after a filthy weekend, i pop a bicep shot in your face and take you out cold
> 
> Sorry mate. Thats how I roll


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

i love you ya knob,without this kind of banter my world would be boring:thumbup1:

(i do have a demi update,Rams has taken pity on me and not ridiculed but something bad happened.....i'll dig the thread up tomoz mate :lol: )


----------



## shauno

what do you think has worked best for your arms weeman as they pretty big in the pics of seen...

just heavy compounds over the years or do you train them on there own?


----------



## weeman

shauno said:


> what do you think has worked best for your arms weeman as they pretty big in the pics of seen...
> 
> just heavy compounds over the years or do you train them on there own?


thanks mate,have never trained them on their own,generally pick a compound movement and then another cpl of movements with higher reps and more focused contraction 

ie biceps compound-barbell curl then do incline dumbell curls alternating hammer and conventional grip then onto something like high rep sets of preachers or standing rope curls


----------



## shauno

ahh right cool mate similar for triceps aswell then? heavy pressing then higher rep skulls/rope pushdowns or something?


----------



## weeman

indeedy mate,its the way i've generally always trained them right from when they were 12'' pipecleaners right up to the near 20'' they usually sit at 

I also dont go mega heavy weights wise with them either,i train Tri's after chest so the compounds from chest have fried them and doesnt take much to finish the tri's off afterwards,and have just recently switched to doing bi's after back so they benefit in the same manner


----------



## shauno

nice one weeman. reps.


----------



## xpower

A tiny 14" lol


----------



## SK-XO

big silver back said:


> Ive had 2 weeks off because of xmas and to give the old joints a rest so my arms feel about 12in at the mo!!! :cursing:


lmao m8, the sheer size of you in your avi. But tbh you took a pic with you and your wee boy, clearly to make yourself look bigger in comparison :whistling: :lol:


----------



## bizzlewood

no idea never measured them dont plan on it either

that way i wont be disapointed lol


----------



## warren

jesus some of you have seriously short arms even at 20''+ you wont even be able to reach your man junk lol


----------



## MrP

My arms currently at 19.4"


----------



## WillOdling

18inches now (11% bf)


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Fast approaching the 17 mark.

19 and i'll be happy, but then i said that when they were 15 inch pipe cleaners.. hahahaha


----------



## xpower

xpower said:


> A tiny 14" lol


 Must of either grown/mis measured .

a tiny 15" this week


----------



## Khaos1436114653

mine are getting bigger by the day:bounce: :bounce:


----------



## hotchy

When i started 10 months ago i was just 14", maybe a we bit off it...  but now im 16" and 16.5" right arm :lol: but im doing a small cut just for the summer for holiday then back on a bulk  and may i add all thanks to your great info folks!


----------



## -KC

Hi,

Mine are 15 1/2. To get them big as possible is it best to train them together or seperate? I do mine on seperate days?


----------



## Nutz01

jw007 said:


> So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???
> 
> How you know if youve grown or got better???
> 
> You may say "mirror" but you may have a rose tinted view of yourself:lol: :lol:
> 
> and tape never lies:lol:


 :lol: I cant help but measure everyday, sometimes twice :lol: :lol: :lol:

I love it


----------



## LunaticSamurai

$KC said:


> Hi,
> 
> Mine are 15 1/2. To get them big as possible is it best to train them together or seperate? I do mine on seperate days?


Depends on your genetics mate, i did both mine today but dont normally, its good to mix it up now and then, keeps your body guessing.


----------



## Nutz01

Getting bigger

About 16ish cold.

Probebly a little smaller time i loose a bit more bf, also i'm using bio oil on the stretch marks


----------



## Lou

Lou said:


> Now a fairly lean 15" one month after the British Finals still not bad. Got 18 months before I even think about competing again so who knows 17 inches next time?


Ok update.....LOL!

16 inches....and growing


----------



## SK-XO

Getting a bit bigger..


----------



## suttie

how do u measure ur biceps


----------



## Magic Torch

suttie said:


> how do u measure ur biceps


First off put on two jumpers and the biggest jacket you can find, then wrap a tape measure around the middle where the peak is


----------



## ostrain

Who are the 5 with 25" and beyond arms?


----------



## SALKev

ostrain said:


> Who are the 5 with 25" and beyond arms?


21" you mean. :laugh:


----------



## round 2

last time i measured they was 17inches

but that was 15 years ago! :lol:


----------



## adonis

Mine are just short of 19" so i guess 18 3/4 ", but as im 6ft5 they look like f*ckin 14 inch arms :cursing:


----------



## Bri

Nutz01 said:


> Getting bigger
> 
> About 16ish cold.
> 
> Probebly a little smaller time i loose a bit more bf, also i'm using bio oil on the stretch marks


Man i get stretch marks, horrible things! least i know the guns are growing!


----------



## Khaos1436114653

Bri said:


> Man i get stretch marks, horrible things! least i know the guns are growing!


*Bio-oil* from the chemist will help the stretch marks, but it aint cheap


----------



## stepheimpala

Mine are 16 1/2". Not bad for some one who is 5ft 6" i think. You have to have bigguns in this game


----------



## jw007

Bigger than any nattys

Thats for sure


----------



## mal

nattys arms always look under developed and retarded.:laugh:mongworld


----------



## WRT

mal said:


> nattys arms always look under developed and retarded.:laugh:mongworld


My arms are fuking massive:lol:


----------



## Small_tank

last time it was just under 14 , want to get in the big club above and get 15's at least . Triceps wont grow


----------



## Nutz01

Nearly 17" now


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nutz01 said:


> Nearly 17" now


WORTHLESS WITH OUT PICTURES!


----------



## Nutz01

Lois_Lane said:


> WORTHLESS WITH OUT PICTURES!


Not a problem ill dig out my tape measure an take a pic

My avi was taken at just over 16"

How small are yours:lol:


----------



## Guest

Nutz01 said:


> Not a problem ill dig out my tape measure an take a pic
> 
> My avi was taken at just over 16"


Something tells me he doesnt actually care :whistling: :lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nutz01 said:


> Not a problem ill dig out my tape measure an take a pic
> 
> My avi was taken at just over 16"
> 
> How small are yours:lol:


My cannons are a couple of pages back mate as i actually showed PROOF!

You arms are 15 inches after they have been stung by ten bees be real:laugh:


----------



## Nutz01

****it I dont need to prove fuk all my arms are big enough for me


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nutz01 said:


> ****it I dont need to prove fuk all my arms are big enough for me


Jeez nutz i am only messing with you FFS:rolleyes:

Nice one 17 inches are big :thumbup1:


----------



## Nutz01

Lois_Lane said:


> Jeez nutz i am only messing with you FFS:rolleyes:
> 
> Nice one 17 inches are big :thumbup1:


Ok ok mate

I'm a bit hormonal at the mo on account of the 2.5mg o letro i'm taking for gyno


----------



## Lois_Lane

Nutz01 said:


> Ok ok mate
> 
> I'm a bit hormonal at the mo on account of the 2.5mg o letro i'm taking for gyno


Wouldn't that make you less hormonal :confused1:

Is that working for you?

I find adex works at least in the short term for gyno.


----------



## jw007

Nutz01 said:


> ****it I dont need to prove fuk all my arms are big enough for me


yes you do

Pics or didnt happen lol

edit

Hold on??

no ones arms are ever big enough!!!


----------



## Nutz01

Lois_Lane said:


> Wouldn't that make you less hormonal :confused1:
> 
> Is that working for you?
> 
> I find adex works at least in the short term for gyno.


Will certainly lower oestrogen

only 3 weeks on it 2.5mg ed, been told it can take 5 weeks to reverse early gyno, swelling is going down slowly though


----------



## Nutz01

@ nearly 17"


----------



## scobielad

Right, I've learnt a lot from this thread and that is that I seriouslly need to lose some body fat and get ripped. My arms are 15.5" cold and compared to some of the other guys on here with the same size arms I look like a fat ****er...I reckon I should focus on a really low fat diet and try and burn away some of the padding. I can feel a rock hard six pack under my blubber and I bet if I ripped up I'd actually look so much better.

That is the plan.


----------



## nosusjoe

Nutz01 said:


> @ nearly 17"


 Large and in charge. Don't let anyone give you a complex. Keep on working.


----------



## Goose

About 20inch booom!


----------



## Nutz01

Goose said:


> About 20inch booom!


Quality mate

Photo's ????


----------



## Goose

Nutz01 said:


> Quality mate
> 
> Photo's ????


I shall try get some up end of week bud


----------



## weeman

Goose said:


> About 20inch booom!


 :thumbup1: good work mate!!! get a pic up!!!

there is a new threat in the gunwar:cursing: :cursing:


----------



## Nutz01

weeman said:


> :thumbup1: good work mate!!! get a pic up!!!
> 
> there is a new threat in the gunwar:cursing: :cursing:


Well thats me out the gunwar

think i need to up the test to a few gramm's:lol:


----------



## Goose

weeman said:


> :thumbup1: good work mate!!! get a pic up!!!
> 
> there is a new threat in the gunwar:cursing: :cursing:


Haha boom! Water filled guns  I'll get a pic at weekend matey


----------



## Bri

Lol how come nosusjoe is banned? I saw him posting just yesterday? PMSL..

What he do?


----------



## cecil_sensation

i have a 12".........o wait a min were on about arms :lol: , sorry mine are massive size :whistling:


----------



## pariah

mine, 17 cold


----------



## Soybean70

every 6 pounds of bodyfat you lose your arms shrink 1/4".

that's why an 18" arm on a 10% bodyfat guy is more impressive than a 19" arm on a 25% bodyfat guy.


----------



## criticalbench

18inches, im 5`1


----------



## SALKev

^Must look massive on you!


----------



## whackedout

BigDom86 said:


> btw the poll is all wrong. what if you got between 16-17 or 18-19?


Yeh for relevance it should be 16" -17.9", I wonder how many people have been rounding up and how many rounding down.


----------



## Jux

Just under 16 and a half.... is that ok for a fatty natty?


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Depends what your BF is? that goes for everyone, its ok quoting 17, 18, 19, 20 inch arms but if your bf is 20% or something, then you are mostly fat, 18inch with 10% BF is impressive.


----------



## doylejlw

17inch with 10%bf


----------



## Jux

Well bf is held on my lower abs and waist don't think too much change would occur after dieting.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Lloyd DA said:


> Well bf is held on my lower abs and waist don't think too much change would occur after dieting.


 Flex your bicep, then pinch the area ofskin between the bicep and the shoulder, or the bicep and the forearm that will give you an indication of how much fat you have round your arms.


----------



## Jux

Thanks.... quite little  .. shame i look like a f*cking pear though lol!


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Lloyd DA said:


> Thanks.... quite little  .. shame i look like a f*cking pear though lol!


 you could try here too, its one of the best sites for checking yourbf without calipers.

http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


----------



## Ryan16

not very big  ha! 11.5" not flexed and 13" flexed, will get there eventually but as only 6 weeks into serious training :thumbup1:


----------



## XJPX

Ryan16 said:


> not very big  ha! 11.5" not flexed and 13" flexed, will get there eventually but as only 6 weeks into serious training :thumbup1:


i swear u posted a cuple days ago saying u felt u where of a standard to compete soon?????


----------



## w3lly

Recent pic of me, biceps about 13"

not bad, im quiet impressed my self...



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Comments welcome good or bad


----------



## rambo18

LunaticSamurai said:


> you could try here too, its one of the best sites for checking yourbf without calipers.
> 
> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


You have 4.5% body fat.

You have 3.2 Kilograms of fat and 66.8 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water).

cant be right can it ??


----------



## LunaticSamurai

rambo18 said:


> You have 4.5% body fat.
> 
> You have 3.2 Kilograms of fat and 66.8 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water).
> 
> cant be right can it ??


Going by your avvy you looked pretty ripped, i am sitting at 10% according to that site and have no where near the definition you do.

What we need is someone who knows their bf from calipers to do that test and see how it compares.


----------



## Lois_Lane

w3lly said:


> Recent pic of me, biceps about 13"
> 
> not bad, im quiet impressed my self...
> 
> 
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> Comments welcome good or bad


Very impressive mate keep it up!


----------



## Wee G1436114539

....Fatty Arbuckle had 24 inch arms....


----------



## kawikid

LunaticSamurai said:


> you could try here too, its one of the best sites for checking yourbf without calipers.
> 
> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


Hmmmmmm....Just tried this...........



> You have 10.9% body fat.
> 
> You have 8.7 Kilograms of fat and 71.3 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water).


TBH cant be far off as i'm 80kg and i reconed i'm about 11-12% just going from posts on here.


----------



## kawikid

Just measured arm too for the 1st time in my life. Just sitting at the last mark a ballhair away from the 17" mark. Unpumped and not trained for about 3 days.

Pretty happy with this tbh. How much do you gain with a pump?? Another 1/2 inch??

total measurefest going on here now!!! Gutted to find i've now got a 33inch waist. But fvck it, dead's are coming on strong.


----------



## robo029

17 and counting


----------



## Dean00

voted 16 but since then they are 17 now :0

22 is the top of the hill for me!


----------



## SALKev

It says I have 13.3% BF...which is a load of bollocks I think.


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

> You have 40.5% body fat.
> 
> You have 147.4 Pounds of fat and 216.6 Pounds of lean (muscle, bone, body water).


Sounds about right! pmsl


----------



## Ryan16

XJPX said:


> i swear u posted a cuple days ago saying u felt u where of a standard to compete soon?????


nah mate i said i wanted to compete so i am gona train like fvck to get as big as i can to try compete next year lol


----------



## suliktribal

LunaticSamurai said:


> you could try here too, its one of the best sites for checking yourbf without calipers.
> 
> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


21% bodyfat.

56ibs of lard, 201ibs of lean body mass.

18.5" arms.


----------



## WRT

LunaticSamurai said:


> you could try here too, its one of the best sites for checking yourbf without calipers.
> 
> http://www.healthcentral.com/cholesterol/home-body-fat-test-2774-143.html


Well apparently I have 9% bodyfat:lol:


----------



## Lois_Lane

Well i got less than 0% so obviously i messed up some where LMAO.


----------



## suliktribal

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i got less than 0% .


Sounds like my exam scores.


----------



## Guest

suliktribal said:


> Sounds like my exam scores.


Ugly AND retarded? Tough break man :laugh:


----------



## suliktribal

rdfp22 said:


> Ugly AND retarded? Tough break man :laugh:


----------



## cellmore

put in 18 coz i am butween cycles now and have lost a bit. the pics on my page show wen i was 20 inches guns


----------



## Lois_Lane

cellmore said:


> put in 18 coz i am butween cycles now and have lost a bit. the pics on my page show wen i was 20 inches guns


You lost 2 inches by coming off cycle?

It p1sses me off when i drop half an inch....


----------



## cellmore

Lois_Lane said:


> You lost 2 inches by coming off cycle?
> 
> It p1sses me off when i drop half an inch....


well 1 ana half inchers ffs wtf! got i back now.


----------



## markpep

When measuring how should my arm be?

90 degrees and flexing or straight and relaxed?

theres prob a big difference between the two?

And my right arm is bigger than the left by 1/2 inch or so!

Too much monkey spanking in my youth i think... :whistling:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Yes flexed as if posing.


----------



## LunaticSamurai

SALKev said:


> It says I have 13.3% BF...which is a load of bollocks I think.


 Post up a pic of yourself!!


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Well i got less than 0% so obviously i messed up some where LMAO.


 :lol: me too

"Your body fat is less than 0%, which is not possible."


----------



## Dsahna

Right 19in left 18.5in


----------



## empzb

14" - newbie though so gunning for 16/17"s.


----------



## MillionG

"You have 7% body fat.

You have 5.1 Kilograms of fat and 67.9 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water)."

What do we think: ??


----------



## suliktribal

MillionG said:


> "You have 7% body fat.
> 
> You have 5.1 Kilograms of fat and 67.9 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water)."
> 
> What do we think: ??


----------



## Jux

lol Zeek


----------



## spudsy

31 inches from shoulder cap to fingertip:thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Lois_Lane

MillionG said:


> "You have 7% body fat.
> 
> You have 5.1 Kilograms of fat and 67.9 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water)."
> 
> What do we think: ??


Not 7% but you are lean i would say a legit 10%.


----------



## Hench666

16.5 inches


----------



## hilly

MillionG said:


> "You have 7% body fat.
> 
> You have 5.1 Kilograms of fat and 67.9 Kilograms of lean (muscle, bone, body water)."
> 
> What do we think: ??


around 10ish id say and you need more muscle


----------



## Guest

id like to see the people who voted over 21. not sure they have any idea how big that is


----------



## Lois_Lane

1russ100 said:


> id like to see the people who voted over 21. not sure they have any idea how big that is


Depends what kind of 21 we are talking about....

I put up a picture some where in here where my arm is bloated at 20.5 inches but it sure is not a legit 21 inches.

Now if it was a hard lean 21 inches then that is massive otherwise it could be any thing from impressive to just a big fat arm.


----------



## MillionG

hilly said:


> around 10ish id say and *you need more muscle*


Duh :lol:

This is the aim.


----------



## jw007

Gun size is irrelevant

As is strength

No one can tell how big or strong your guns are in bodybuilding, as its an illusion so therefore does not matter

Note

I dont buy into any of that [email protected] above I just posted

Its sort of thing weak small gunned dudes spout to make themselves feel better


----------



## miketheballer

jw007 said:


> Gun size is irrelevant
> 
> As is strength
> 
> No one can tell how big or strong your guns are in bodybuilding, as its an illusion so therefore does not matter
> 
> Note
> 
> I dont buy into any of that [email protected] above I just posted
> 
> Its sort of thing weak small gunned dudes spout to make themselves feel better


very true. because im obviously massive.

15 inches :blush:


----------



## jw007

miketheballer said:


> very true. because im obviously massive.
> 
> 15 inches :blush:


Well

You are tall, I will give you that lol


----------



## Lois_Lane

Sy. said:


> I'd hazard a guess at just over 16"..
> 
> Not exactly lean though


So about 12 when lean correct?


----------



## mal

half an inch bigger than they were last thurs.tidy!


----------



## MillionG

mal said:


> half an inch bigger than they were last thurs.tidy!


Same here pal.. Must be something in the water.


----------



## Ryan16

mal said:


> half an inch bigger than they were last thurs.tidy!





MillionG said:


> Same here pal.. Must be something in the water.


if this is the case then i want some of this water :whistling: :innocent: lol


----------



## Britbb

1russ100 said:


> id like to see the people who voted over 21. not sure they have any idea how big that is


There ya go. That is a cut 21 inch arm. Left = 21 inch, right = 20.5 inch.

Killer pout as well haha


----------



## MillionG

Britbb said:


> There ya go. That is a cut 21 inch arm. Left = 21 inch, right = 20.5 inch.


Sick..

Nice work :beer:


----------



## Britbb

Forgot about this, taken a few weeks ago, hovering at 270 lbs, am actually slightly leaner now at same weight due to gh, but gonna start diet to get lean for summer next week  Once again though im forgetting to twist my hands inwards so you dont see the biceps peaks as much, im lucky in regards that my biceps have v large peaks, particularly the left one, it's slightly higher than the right, it;s like when i contract the arm and tense, they tense up and elevate in height, then when relaxed, they lengthen out. I think bicep peak is just genetic really, something you cant exactly fix, the way the bicep peaks up when flexed.

No shows planned this year, as im trying something new for me. Believe it or not 270 is actually lean and light for me in off season lol. Shows how chubbed up i got before at like 300 lbs!! So im dieting down this time and will do it slower, so instead of needing to lose 5 stone for a contest, i should only need to lose 2-3 stone to get nice and ripped (from 19 stone 4, down to 16 stone 7 i think) to be nice and lean...i should retain more of my muscle in the process of the diet and be bigger and heavier at the lean weight (better) than when i bulked up so much and had to drop it all so quickly! Then i can think about what my options are for a show the year after. If i want to do the super heavies, im going to have to add on quite a bit more mass, esspecially to be competitive. Im a realist, i dont think that 1 more year is enough to get hold of enough quality mass to make me competitive as a super heavy... i think more like 3 years!!

Ive always said i like the dennis newman style physique = around 109kg on stage. I think (i hope) that one day this is possible for me, i think maybe in 3-4 years. Might be unobtainable, but im going to at least try for it my hardest 

Btw, off season arms, left = 21.75, right = 21.

No bullsh1t here. Can easily provide tape evidence as well, although it's plain to see am telling the truth!

Anyway, it doesnt mean that much, in my class at the british title i had the biggest arms, yet 3 other guys beat me, they were all in better condition than me. Arms look cool, no doubt, but this is bodybuilding, not just 'arms show' lol... hence why these days i hardly train my arms that much anymore.


----------



## Earl-Hickey

15"

i wouldnt want any bigger than 18", don't want to be out of proportion, no offence big guys


----------



## nitrogen

My arms have always been my weak point, but I was always in proportion. TBH, I`d like 17" arms ripped. I am more for quality than quantity. Not saying that 20"+ looks silly. They look great on certain types of physiques.


----------



## Britbb

Im all for quality and proportion.

Which is why i want 23 inch shredded arms one day.

When mine are ripped, they are 20.5 inch, possibly bigger the next contest i do, maybe upto 21 inch.

But i want to keep growing and keep developing my body, all in proportion of course (why does that even come into the equation? It's blatantly obvious that everyone would want everything in proportion and quality).

Interesting that you two would make a big deal of 'all in proportion'?

Was arnold (with 22 inch arms) not 'in proportion'?

Did arnolds arms look silly at 22 inch?

Here, here is victor martinez, do his huge arms not look 'in proportion'?

I cant see what you both mean by 'in proportion'? The bigger and better and more ripped you get, the bigger your arms get.

Ie... on stage shredded at 245 with 22 inch arms, 30 inch quads, 30 inch waist, 54 inch chest, 19 inch calves.

What is not in proportion exactly about that?

Here are a few pictures of great physiques with probably 21 inch arms minimum when ripped physiques, are they not 'in proportion'?

To me, they look fuking amazing, much more 'in proportion' than anyone on this site:

MASSIVE SHREDDED PEAKED GUNS!! THATS WHAT IT'S ABOUT BABY!!


----------



## WRT

Earl-Hickey said:


> 15"
> 
> i wouldnt want any bigger than 18", don't want to be out of proportion, no offence big guys


Why would you be out of proportion? Do you only train arms?


----------



## Earl-Hickey

WRT said:


> Why would you be out of proportion? Do you only train arms?


Nah but i have kind of short arms, for my height and they develop much quicker than other parts of me, so if im not careful i'll end up out of proportion


----------



## nitrogen

nitrogen said:


> Not saying that 20"+ looks silly. They look great on certain types of physiques.





Britbb said:


> Interesting that you two would make a big deal of 'all in proportion'?
> 
> Was arnold (with 22 inch arms) not 'in proportion'?
> 
> Did arnolds arms look silly at 22 inch?
> 
> Here, here is victor martinez, do his huge arms not look 'in proportion'?
> 
> I cant see what you both mean by 'in proportion'? The bigger and better and more ripped you get, the bigger your arms get.


You must have misread my post. I clearly say:` They look great on certain types of physiques`, meaning , not me. I lack in thickness, and to be honest , my genetics won`t allow me to get them bigger.


----------



## MillionG

Earl-Hickey said:


> Nah but i have kind of short arms, for my height and they develop much quicker than other parts of me, so if im not careful i'll end up out of proportion


I have really long arms, so for it to even look like I train mine would have to be hoooooge.

I think 19" should do it. :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest

Britbb said:


> There ya go. That is a cut 21 inch arm. Left = 21 inch, right = 20.5 inch.
> 
> Killer pout as well haha


that pout is very victoria beckham:thumb:


----------



## jw007

Earl-Hickey said:


> Nah but i have kind of short arms, for my height and they develop much quicker than other parts of me, so if im not careful i'll end up out of proportion


I would fckinl ove GUNS out proportion.

Cant not see why anyone would want to reign gunnage size in

Ernie taylor made a living having only guns :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest

jw007 said:


> I would fckinl ove GUNS out proportion.
> 
> Cant not see why anyone would want to reign gunnage size in
> 
> Ernie taylor made a living having only guns :lol: :lol:


scott steiner in the wwe has got a ridiculous set of arms. other way round to ernie taylor, all biceps. fvcking huge

dont know how to attatch images


----------



## a.notherguy

mine are about 24"

i am meaursing from finger tip to armpit tho so i may of measuered them wrong. :lol:


----------



## Britbb

nitrogen said:


> You must have misread my post. I clearly say:` They look great on certain types of physiques`, meaning , not me. I lack in thickness, and to be honest , my genetics won`t allow me to get them bigger.


Ah, i see what you mean mate.

Well true, 22 inch ripped arms look amazing on someone at 5ft 10 who has a nice shaped physique.

But put them on someone who is 5ft 1, they will look a bit stupid and dwarve everything else lol.

Or likewise, if you can get huge arms but cant get the chest/shoulder to back them up, they will look out of place.

Im concentrating on bringing my legs up more so my arms and legs (both sets of limbs) can both be huge, haha, im hopefuly next time im on stage, itll all be there


----------



## Guest

i used to train with a guy called tim blakely (ukfbb heavy), google his images you'll see. apart from trevor crouch(goggle) biggest arms ive seen. pscarb will vouch for tim aswell (he was geri halliwells trainer)


----------



## WRT

1russ100 said:


> i used to train with a guy called tim blakely (ukfbb heavy), google his images you'll see. apart from trevor crouch(goggle) biggest arms ive seen. pscarb will vouch for tim aswell (he was geri halliwells trainer)


Size difference there takes p1ss, you don't realise how big someone is until they stand next to someone "normal". Bet he was giving her a good seeing to.


----------



## Guest

thk tim was 23st in those pics at 6ft 2

ha, he trained daniel craig to. tim is a mountain. trevor crouch edges it tho


----------



## BillC

My physio, who took me training all those years ago used to have 22/23(might even be more) calves shredded never mind his arms, but of course calves don't count.


----------



## dudz

Earl-Hickey said:


> 15"
> 
> i wouldnt want any bigger than 18", don't want to be out of proportion, no offence big guys


Assuming you train the rest of your body too (and not just your arms lol) you wouldn't be out of proportion.


----------



## madmanc89

15 inch. wanna have 17inch


----------



## bizzlewood

Never measured mine don't see the point


----------



## Clubber Lang

about 19" unpumped, but i never really measure any body parts, always prefer taking pictures of how ive progressed etc.


----------



## bigbear21

Con said:


> No chance.
> 
> A legit ripped 20 inch arm is huge beyond belief as long as it has good shape. 22.5 inches besides the synthol freaks only a few guys have hit that size Ronnie Coleman is one.


gotta disagree there mate mine are just over 23inch


----------



## MillionG

bigbear21 said:


> gotta disagree there mate mine are just over 23inch


Long? :whistling:

Pics or it's a lie :thumbup1:


----------



## jjmac

16"   been there for ages but as said on a previous post tshirts have gotten tighter?? dont understand that, tape doesnt lie...


----------



## bigbear21

ok its not a very good pic as i was doing it myself and i neded to show the tape size


----------



## Testoholic

big frigging arm there mate, so prob 21 inches lean :whistling:


----------



## bigbear21

yeah probably i am slowly tighening up over this year so hopefully by the end of the year i should be leaner but carrying more mass


----------



## LunaticSamurai

Testaholic said:


> big frigging arm there mate, so prob 21 inches lean :whistling:


 Probably closer to 19 IMO, :thumb:


----------



## bigbear21

LunaticSamurai said:


> Probably closer to 19 IMO, :thumb:


hey im fat but not that bloody fat

i had a 21inch arm at 16bf 12 months ago so i think 21ish is a fair estimate


----------



## Guest

Bigger than average, i keep ****ing splitting my work shirts at the moment.


----------



## littlesimon

Just over 18inches


----------



## ste taylor

21.5 cold but i do weigh 20 stone 10


----------



## TprLG

mine are wee... 11.5 '... but growing steadily


----------



## WRT

TprLG said:


> mine are wee... 11.5 '... but growing steadily


Mine were only 12.5 about 4 years ago LOL.


----------



## russforever

at the moment 16 inches wah they wont grow


----------



## Guest

14 inch lean having said that i only just been working out about an hour ago, so that's still pumped. Never measured my arms before, working on getting triceps a lot bigger at the moment working on rounder shoulders.

Never had problems with building chest and legs and stomach (probably easiest for me) triceps coming through really easy too (really surprised about it, because i've herd a lot of people struggle with triceps) - but biceps still look a bit flat and it's a real bitch!

You guys got any good combos/ advice for bigger rounder biceps?


----------



## pastanchicken

As in large???


----------



## Mbb newlad

16 inch for me grown an inch in the last 4 weeks is this measurement with the arm tense flexed?


----------



## Guest

Mbb newlad said:


> 16 inch for me grown an inch in the last 4 weeks is this measurement with the arm tense flexed?


Im assuming its tense... =S


----------



## Lois_Lane

Mbb newlad said:


> 16 inch for me grown an inch in the last 4 weeks is this measurement with the arm tense flexed?


Nah that's cheating you have to hold your arm straight out with no pump and it's best if your in a very cold room


----------



## Guest

Lois_Lane said:


> Nah that's cheating you have to hold your arm straight out with no pump and it's best if your in a very cold room


Hahaha, i better then take a cold shower and measure my cock then... lol


----------



## leeal

only 15" but gaining half inch every 2-3 weeks so slowly getting there.


----------



## leeal

dont know really i just have the usual like most people creatine, own made mass shake, amino tabs and just eat high protein foods might be just luck im sure it wont last.


----------



## flynnie11

a little bit over 17 1/2 at the mo . hopefully hit 18 by the end of my cycle


----------



## Simon m

leeal said:


> only 15" but gaining half inch every 2-3 weeks so slowly getting there.


 I take it you haven't trained for long, although if you follow the diet of many women who go to bingo, you'll soon have 20" arms:laugh:


----------



## YetiMan1436114545

Simon m said:


> I take it you haven't trained for long, although if you follow the diet of many women who go to bingo, you'll soon have 20" arms:laugh:


I'm so jealous of some of the womens arms where I work... If only they were muscle.


----------



## shadow23

messured my arms last week and they was 17inch tensed dont no what they are normal by the side ?

do you messure by the side or messure tensed ??? would like to no as iv always dpne it tensed


----------



## deeppurple

tiny. well, not tiny. but compared to the rest of my body they just dont want to seem to grow.

even though i train strongman it would be nice to have a bit of bicepage going on. wished theyd grow like my quads and back do.


----------



## d4ead

That big


----------



## Khaos1436114653

just pushing the tape at 20inches:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce:


----------



## LunaticSamurai

d4ead said:


> That big


Whats that 13? 14, what are you 5ft? :tongue: :thumbup1: :beer:


----------



## Big Kris

Mine are 15 and 3/4 cant get them any bigger no matter how much stronger they get


----------



## big pete

after 4 years of not training, happily sitting at a smidge over 19"


----------



## green19210

mine are 15'' and im 3 days into my first ever cycle


----------



## cellmore

19.5" is where theyve settled after years of work


----------



## xpower

a smidge under 17 now


----------



## R11cky

flexed or normal?? flexd are 15  bt im gettin there slowly bt surely lol


----------



## Falcone

15s


----------



## StephenC

Not usually an arm measuring guy as my arms are a glaring weak point on my physique but I burst through the 18" barrier the other day at approx 210lbs @ 5'8".... chuffed to f*cking bits:bounce:


----------



## WillOdling

Looking fantastic StephenC


----------



## WRT

StephenC said:


> Not usually an arm measuring guy as my arms are a glaring weak point on my physique but I burst through the 18" barrier the other day at approx 210lbs @ 5'8".... chuffed to f*cking bits:bounce:
> 
> View attachment 42817


Awesome mate!


----------



## snakebulge

StephenC said:


> Not usually an arm measuring guy as my arms are a glaring weak point on my physique but I burst through the 18" barrier the other day at approx 210lbs @ 5'8".... chuffed to f*cking bits:bounce:


----------



## Simon m

StephenC said:


> Not usually an arm measuring guy as my arms are a glaring weak point on my physique but I burst through the 18" barrier the other day at approx 210lbs @ 5'8".... chuffed to f*cking bits:bounce:
> 
> View attachment 42817


 You look great mate - no wonder Rab [email protected] off thinking of you every night


----------



## itsjosh

Decided to measure to try and join in abit.

14" Arms. still look crap though as the definition hasn't become too visible yet!


----------



## dj112233

Just a tad over 17 n half inches Almost as big as my coller size lmao


----------



## Sk1nny

15 n I feel they are pathetic but working on em god knows how small they were before


----------



## Roy Batty

45.5 cm cold 47 cm pumped (17.91"/18.5") im 186.5 cm (6f 2") tall so they still look kinda stringy


----------



## Guest

Roy Batty said:


> 45.5 cm cold 47 cm pumped (17.91"/18.5") im 186.5 cm (6f 2") tall so they still look kinda stringy


I feel your pain. :thumb:


----------



## jabba

16 inch well just over but want 17 by christmas if pos....


----------



## WWR

as big as my epeen - 24 inches


----------



## CJ

17" flexed. not bad after a years training.

Would be bettr if they were 19" though ;-)


----------



## arcticoceans

just gone from 14ins to 15ins in a month, so pleased with all the help on this site, hope to keep growing big but not showing much definition yet.


----------



## bigbear21

well recently dropped down from 25st to 23st and my arms have gone from a fat looking 23inch to a shapely 22.5inch not lean by any means but basic seperation and some vascularity so pretty chuffed a couple more stone to go


----------



## quinn85

arms are 17 flexed, with the left a fraction bigger than the right. im about 15.5st atm, which is the lightest i've been for a long while


----------



## Barker

i need to vote again ive gone up a boundry!

they're now just under 14" :lol:

Okay stop laughing now.


----------



## koicarp

best i can get is 18 inch


----------



## bigbear21

23.25 right 23.5 left same condition as previous


----------



## bizzlewood

no idea never measure dont see the point


----------



## LunaticSamurai

bizzlewood said:


> no idea never measure dont see the point


 The point is that in the 20 years i have been training i know how much i weighed at what age compared to what my body measurements were and are, looking in the mirror is no good when you have to increase your left forearm by half and inch to match your right so that you are symetrical; knowing that you cannot go into primark for a cheap shirt because they dont do a 17 inch neck, or that the clothes in New Look are cattered for the skinny dude, even if they do say Large on the tag; besides, how else will you know your growing and at what rate?


----------



## bizzlewood

i know when my clothes dont fit anymore

from my perspective continually weighing myself and measuring can be counter productive and obsessive

just my opinion


----------



## Jim206152

27 inches:thumb:

From shoulder to wrist joint


----------



## Vibrance

Not very.


----------



## bizzlewood

AJ91 said:


> I completely agree with the weighing thing. If i don't see the scale going up as quick as i like i switch into eating everything mode just to shift the scales, and see it as a positive (which it usually isn't), and leads to me looking sh*te.


that and it use to get me down so i stopped and went by how i looked and felt


----------



## phenom82

19 1/4 cold as ice. i'd say there is atleast an inch of fat though.

also, i dont think it matters so much on the size but more on the shape and condition.


----------



## EchoSupplements

I think between 16-17 but measured them ages ago, should (I hope!) be a little bigger now!


----------



## Nathrakh

Not a clue


----------



## nc007

20ich arms with 32-34 inch waist is the goal.


----------



## Hard Trainer

18"s here. Allways getting comments, lol!


----------



## zoco

17" here


----------



## Wes2009

not as big my cock


----------



## Gunni_Sta

How much is one inch?


----------



## smartin

nc007 said:


> 20ich arms with 32-34 inch waist is the goal.


How close are you to the goal then 007?


----------



## micreed

tad under 21 but carrying bit off bloat /fat usualy smidge over 20 cold...o my waist is 34 at biggest 32 in shape ...i must be your ideal nc 007...now if i could only stop getting older everythings sorted. :lol:


----------



## RoyRogers

About 43 cm. That's like 17" in imperial units, right?


----------



## paul81

15 inch flexed..... i feel so small


----------



## baggsy1436114680

16.5inch cold at roughly 10-12% bodyfat, not that big due to veins all over always get comments on arm size


----------



## Pav Singh B.

20" pumped after an arm workout, when cold its 19".


----------



## Matt 1

Quite large


----------



## Rotsocks

Mine have just hit 19" again-pumped

About 17.5" in my avi


----------



## xpower

17,but I'm leaner now


----------



## LionMX

I fall into the 15-16 bracket with the rest, but im not happy! I need to increase the length of my biceps because when I flex the peak is just above the sleeve making it look like i got tiny arms.


----------



## Fatstuff

22 inch ........ Long


----------



## eezy1

big enough to crush you into a fine powder


----------



## Matt 1

Steven Scoular said:


> I am SO glad I came across this thread. Last time I measured I remember my arms were always around 12"......haven't measured in ages until now...bam 13.5"! Big smile


Your arms look bigger than that in ur avi mate! Assuming you have a slightly smaller frame?


----------



## GMme

jw007 said:


> So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???
> 
> How you know if youve grown or got better???
> 
> You may say "mirror" but you may have a rose tinted view of yourself:lol: :lol:
> 
> and tape never lies:lol:


I only have a **** tinted view of myself. Even as I grow I still feel tiny. Its only really when others go, woooah whats wrong with your arms 

18 and a bit here. Want to break 20 by 2012.


----------



## switch

jw thats a serious size 

Mine are a mere 17"


----------



## littlesimon

Latest measurement is 19" cold.


----------



## Barbell mafia

18.5 inches cold but not happy untill I hit the 20 mark!


----------



## phosphor

Mine are a mere 14.5" they do not grow as quick as the rest :cursing:


----------



## Ukbeefcake

Mine r just under 17. And feel as though they have been for ages!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever

Just a smidge over 16" cold at the minute. Aiming to be at 17" at similar bodyfat in the next 6 months.


----------



## BoxerJay

15 - 16"


----------



## Barker

think when i first voted in this poll my arms were 12, they're 14 now!, cant wait for 16's!! Although i cant train bicpes due to a forearm injury, im going to try again as i miss being a little bicep boy


----------



## MarkFranco

Small... but my glutes are ****ing huge


----------



## stevolution

mine are 18 inch at min had a forearm injury for months so couldnt do curls just hammered triceps instead.


----------



## Harrison86

Just measured at just over 17 , hopefully get to 18 before my holiday


----------



## BIG BUCK

must stop [email protected], i presume that tones rather than bulks!


----------



## bighead1985

17.5 inches cold


----------



## Spratty

17


----------



## Quinn92

Just got slightly past the 17 inch mark, still look like spaghetti arms at 6'6" though :no:


----------



## Merouria

18 Inch at present, wish my elbows would heal up though as it is really hampering progress.


----------



## Maturemuscle

thirteen and three quarter inches


----------



## gymaddict1986

never measured mine so i dont know.


----------



## Redbeard85

Just over 15" the last time I measured...hoping theres a differance by now!!


----------



## Hendrix

disappointingly rubbish at the mo, just measured, damn have shrunk a little what is that about?


----------



## Geonix

16" on the dot at 11% bodyfat


----------



## xpower

Not big enough


----------



## Jak3D

14 inch  they won't grow


----------



## F.M.J

Mine are 16.5" cold 17" pumped.

There is no option for 16.5 or 16-17".


----------



## harryalmighty

14.5 cold


----------



## todski

mine are 14.5 up 1/2 inch in 8 weeks hope it carry's on that way


----------



## Linny

15 now


----------



## Al n

I thought I'd already voted in this. Must've been another on the subject.

I'll measure again as I hope they've grown, I think I was around the 14/15 mark.


----------



## gettingLEAN

a smidge under 17, but they are gonna drop down quite a bit over the coming weeks because im gettin shredded!


----------



## jay101

16.5 measured in October


----------



## MasterBlaster

As of today 18.75" but it was a shoulder day so with a decent pump I'm guessing 19"


----------



## Pardoe

i hate my arms, they just dont seem to grow, 16"


----------



## gymgym

lol No idea!


----------



## gymgym

Surely not that big either 

!!!


----------



## alan_wilson

16.5 inchs

17 is my target....my push to 17.5 now lol, just measured for the first time.


----------



## MasterBlaster

I have to change mine now. As of this week I'm in the 20" group now.


----------



## Quinn92

Around about 17.5 inches now, slow progress but getting there


----------



## cas

Mine were 17, but now they are just over 16...so determined to get that 6 pack atleast once in my life lol


----------



## El Toro Mr UK98

19" and defined too which is importent


----------



## fullyloaded

I want 22s :-( seem to have stopped at 19.5 but ill get on the aas now and try and try


----------



## biglbs

Early in week pumped to 22.5 not too much fat on arms now(new avi soon),the rest of me has that! :lol:


----------



## Mowgli

Arms have been sitting between 16.5 and 17 for the last year. They feel like they've grown but no difference in measurements!!


----------



## Gary29

Mine are just about 17 inches, day 5 of my first ever cycle of anything (PH) so I'm gonna measure again in a month or so and see where I'm at, impressed with 17in to be honest, didn't think they were that big.


----------



## hometrainer

not big enough yet


----------



## Brook877

Just over the 17 inch mark,

sadly there also very very long so don't look as big as I'd like, (sad face)


----------



## MattGriff

weeman said:


> yeah there is already one mate,in the male animal i think,or maybe the adult lounge,either way its on here somewhere lol
> 
> that is true mate,when i was 24 years old mine taped over the 20 mark for the first time,also resembled a loaf of bread in shape lmao think marshmallow man:lol:
> 
> i was walking up my street yesterday morning and one of my large neighbours was walking up the street in her (boalk) pj shorts and vest,her calves looked bigger than fkn RS's!
> 
> My next door neighbour to,she must have weighed somewhere over the 20st mark at about 5'5",her jelly cannons HAD to have measured something like 25+ inches,her arms were actually thicker than her Collie dog's torso and it wasnt a small one either lol
> 
> obviously you can tell when Joe is feeling bad about his guns when we are in a thread about gunnage and not one pic has he posted yet.....tut tut.......allow me joe,to not only display a bit of gunnage,but in the form of drunkenly hiding behind a bin with my son style cannon shot:lol: :lol:
> 
> (excuse dodgy pic quality its a still from vid clip)
> 
> you love me for it Joe xx


I didn't actually realise you are infact Mike Tindall pre smashed nose.


----------



## littlesimon

Down to 18.5" now, cold n flexed, but looking better with some of the chub off


----------



## Guest

11-12 inches and thats naturally i haven't started hitting the gym yet so i should gain alot in the future !


----------



## skullbowling

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> 11-12 inches and thats naturally i haven't started hitting the gym yet so i should gain alot in the future !


good luck mate,

mine are 14 inchs and very long, and i mean like a metre long!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Incredible Bulk

19.5" cold, 20.5" pumped


----------



## big_jim_87

last measurement was 19 cold

no idea pumped


----------



## miguelmolez

How are we measuring, with a bend? straight? with a thick cashmere jumper on?


----------



## Guest

miguelmolez said:


> How are we measuring, with a bend? straight? with a thick cashmere jumper on?


Topless and tensed with a bent arm mate then from the top of bicep to bottom of tricep think thats what the arm muscle is called anyway



skullbowling said:


> good luck mate,
> 
> mine are 14 inchs and very long, and i mean like a metre long!!!!!!!!!!!


yeah fair play mate i want to try n get to the 18-20 mark without using any gear just supllements of course =]


----------



## Robbie

miguelmolez said:


> How are we measuring, with a bend? straight? with a thick cashmere jumper on?


Good question, Ive always done all my measuring on a non training day with straight untensed limbs...


----------



## Guest

SCOOBYOLS46 said:


> Topless and tensed with a bent arm mate then from the top of bicep to bottom of tricep think thats what the arm muscle is called anyway
> 
> *yeah fair play mate i want to try n get to the 18-20 mark without using any gear just supllements of course =]*


You'll be needing some cell tech then


----------



## shoulders

my string hasnt got any measurements on it

but it looks an impressive bit of string  id take a guese between 16-17


----------



## DigIt

jw007 said:


> So whats point training if you dont measure your arms ever???
> 
> How you know if youve grown or got better???


To get stronger


----------



## BigTrev

big_jim_87 said:


> if you wanna be original do a thread on how big is your cock! i dnt think ther is one of them?


well mines 18 inches,,,hey sorry i meant my arms


----------



## IGotTekkers

Bigger than my c0ck unfortunately


----------



## Pain2Gain

Well happy I've grown now 17.3 inch was 16 when first Posted


----------



## loganator

just over 20 inch


----------



## loganator

for those who need to see proof


----------



## Pain2Gain

loganator said:


> View attachment 89536
> View attachment 89537
> View attachment 89536
> View attachment 89537
> 
> 
> for those who need to see proof


Never would of doubted ya mate, that's where I wanna be by next year.


----------



## ampre

adlewar said:


> 3foot 8 inch.......................long:tongue:


lol

:thumb:


----------



## Al n

i had been around 14.5 for a while and i checked last night on a rest day so there was no pump at all.

15.2 natty. i dont usually discuss weights with her but i couldnt help it. i feel pretty chuffed, not only have i passed 15 but ive also made steps towards 16.


----------



## alan_wilson

I've replied to this thread a few months back, my arms were cold 17.5 now cold there 17.7

What a let down...so in all fairness they probs ain't grown at all.

Im on a plateau now.


----------



## DoIEvenLift

oh so everyone measures them when your tensing? so when someone says they have 17" arms, they mean when tensed??


----------



## cas

DoIEvenLift said:


> oh so everyone measures them when your tensing? so when someone says they have 17" arms, they mean when tensed??


Ofcourse LOL

When you measure your penis you dont tell everyone the non erect measurement do you?


----------



## Sambuca

finally in the 15-16 bracket +_+ 17+ inc


----------



## mmasc

19 at biggest, 18 at mo


----------



## bensation

28 inches. From arm pit to finger tip!


----------



## mrssalvatore

Did you know that the inside of your arm from your wrist to the crook of your elbow is the same size as your foot???

Hehehe you all have big feet


----------



## mal

mrssalvatore said:


> Did you know that the inside of your arm from your wrist to the crook of your elbow is the same size as your foot???
> 
> Hehehe you all have big feet


What if your disabled..not very pc..


----------



## Armz

18.5 inch .


----------



## Dazarms

19.0 to 19.5 for me hence the nickname ive had for years Arms!


----------



## andyhuggins

Cut or bulked?


----------



## ConP

18 inches lean and cold.

When I was bigger a few years back that number was 19.5.

With a pump I can still hit over 19 inches with no issue...back in the day 21 inches pumped was the holy grail lol


----------



## sauliuhas

Armz said:


> 18.5 inch .


Same here..one day...

20"


----------



## DEADLY

pastanchicken said:


> Not measured mine yet, however plan on doing very soon :thumbup1:


Yeah, like measuring your arms is a very long process of a project to do...

Anyway my mate's grand mother has like 25 inch arms lol !!!


----------



## Armz

Dazarms said:


> 19.0 to 19.5 for me hence the nickname ive had for years Arms!


That's my nickname too  .


----------



## jjdlennon

Only 14.1 but im working on it


----------



## Kristina

Hmmmmm okay tiny compared to you lot but 34cm (or about 13.5 inches).


----------



## skipper1987

17Inc measured today i want 18inc by next summer


----------



## andyhuggins

24 inches :whistling:


----------



## Dark Prowler

Apologies if this question has already been answered, but are we talking arm size while flexed or unflexed? Whenever anyone asks "How big are your arms?", I always assume they mean when flexed...


----------



## andyhuggins

Dark Prowler said:


> Apologies if this question has already been answered, but are we talking arm size while flexed or unflexed? Whenever anyone asks "How big are your arms?", I always assume they mean when flexed...


TBH mate I don't give a **** :lol:


----------



## samb213

17.5 right now ..started this years cut at just over 18 tho. But since then ive lost about 3 stone and only lost a little bit over half an inch off my bicep which im pretty happy with tbh


----------



## Mark2021

They will never be big enough!


----------



## skipper1987

W1nking arm 17inc non w1nking arm 16.5inc lol.


----------



## eezy1

15 flexed


----------



## Irish Beast

getting smaller every day on cut. Im scared to measure them! Were 18 but gotta be much less i think now!


----------



## anna1

Irish Beast said:


> getting smaller every day on cut. Im scared to measure them! Were 18 but gotta be much less i think now!


My biceps bring all the boys to the yard

And they're like there bigger than ours,

Damn right they're bigger than yours,

I could flex them,

But I'd have to charge....


----------



## SwAn1

anna1 said:


> My biceps bring all the boys to the yard
> 
> And they're like there bigger than ours,
> 
> Damn right they're bigger than yours,
> 
> I could flex them,
> 
> But I'd have to charge....


I dont like that song this is me, slight pump going on but yeah I reckon 18 inch biceps


----------



## Irish Beast

anna1 said:


> My biceps bring all the boys to the yard
> 
> And they're like there bigger than ours,
> 
> Damn right they're bigger than yours,
> 
> I could flex them,
> 
> But I'd have to charge....


You cheeky moo!!


----------



## anna1

Irish Beast said:


> You cheeky moo!!


they look fine to me Boss !


----------



## anna1

SwAn1 said:


> I dont like that song this is me, slight pump going on but yeah I reckon 18 inch biceps


 @averta u gonna love this !!!

God bless @SwAn1 good night


----------



## Kristina

SwAn1 said:


> I dont like that song this is me, slight pump going on but yeah I reckon 18 inch biceps


This has made my day hahaha.


----------



## averta

anna1 said:


> @averta u gonna love this !!!
> 
> God bless @SwAn1 good night


xaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxaxa...i love him


----------



## BigBarney

Just over 16", hoping to hit 17" after this years bulk.


----------



## nWo

16.5". See if we can't add some more inches now that I've stepped over to the darkside


----------



## 00alawre

Height: 5ft10 Weight: 88kg BF%: 15-17%

16.1" cold, 16.6" pumped.

Shooting for 17" cold by xmas  Lots of work to do


----------



## silver

23 inch!!

then i wake up :crying:


----------



## husaberg

what is the measurement of? just your normal relaxed arm or do you flexx your bicep and measure ?


----------



## Bulldozer

husaberg said:


> what is the measurement of? just your normal relaxed arm or do you flexx your bicep and measure ?


Either or. Then add 5 inches as it's the internet :whistling:


----------



## SickCurrent

This question is arbitrary. For example is 17" guns will look way more impressive on someone who is < 5'9 than someone who is 6"+.

Also even 15-16" guns will look impressive on someone who is sub 10%.

Anyone can be a fat cvnt and have big flabby 20" fatceps with bingo wings to complete the anti-aesthetic....

sICkc


----------



## synthasize

Just about to finish a 9 week diet, lost 17lbs so far and my arms are now 17.2"


----------



## cas

synthasize said:


> Just about to finish a 9 week diet, lost 17lbs so far and my arms are now 17.2"


I have been trying for 4 years to get mine to 17 lol


----------



## Bubbles82

Haven't measured then but here's quick picture


----------



## Noodles1976

19-20 inches.... Best growth was on GVT. Here is the programme:


----------



## graham58

depends on body size,18 inch arms on a 6ft ,18 stone guy isnt that good,but on a 5,8,, 15 stone guy is a different story.


----------



## IronJohnDoe

only 16 inches.. But by being 6ft tall it's way better from when I use to have only "bones" arms.

Will make them bigger


----------



## The little show

Big arms are "The" thing to have.... Kind of like a girls Gucci handbag. Since I started training I can remember hitting landmarks and each time thinking YES! Depressing thing is about bodybuilding powerlifting, going to the gym in general is there is always bigger boys in the gym 

My arms - just shy of 19.5 inches but I see them as way to small. Heres hoping for some growth soon!


----------



## The little show

Bubbles82 said:


> Haven't measured then but here's quick picture


16?


----------



## 1990

16 with pump

Need more growth


----------



## timbear84

17.5


----------



## Frandeman

18 too but im on gear

But no fat thou


----------



## nobody

noodles


----------



## SkinnyJ

16 no pump.


----------



## mrwright

Merkleman said:


> Well done Merk, you're now flexing 13" arms. Good lad, you're making it.


Just dont read the comment after yours.....haha


----------



## FelonE1

16"


----------



## nWo

17"


----------



## cas

14 inches


----------



## QPRsteve13

cas said:


> 14 inches


14? You sure look bigger to me


----------



## cas

QPRsteve13 said:


> 14? You sure look bigger to me


Its because I am only 3 foot tall lol, 17 sorry, fxck knows what happened there


----------



## 31205

17 cold.


----------



## QPRsteve13

cas said:


> Its because I am only 3 foot tall lol, 17 sorry, fxck knows what happened there


I was gonna say my arms are 15 and yours look a lot bigger


----------



## DrZaius

I would be in the 16-17 range if that option was available.


----------



## cas

QPRsteve13 said:


> I was gonna say my arms are 15 and yours look a lot bigger


Yeah I short changed myself there, I hope I didn't do that in the "how big is your penis" thread ha


----------



## QPRsteve13

cas said:


> Yeah I short changed myself there, I hope I didn't do that in the "how big is your penis" thread ha


Haha there's one of them aswell? Finally something I might be able to compete in haha


----------



## elliot438

Mine are about 19 or tad under, If I do something basic like wash my car they will get a small pump lol


----------



## cas

elliot438 said:


> Mine are about 19 or tad under, If I do something basic like wash my car they will get a small pump lol


Lately I am finding I can't get through a full workout without having a mental painful pump, don't know if it's a good thing or not lol


----------



## elliot438

cas said:


> Lately I am finding I can't get through a full workout without having a mental painful pump, don't know if it's a good thing or not lol


I had one of those workouts yesterday. By the time I got to reverse curls my ROM was just a few inches lol. If I want to control the pump a bit I just keep the reps around 6-8 and longer rest times.


----------

